# ARGC Part 5



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home ladies

good luck  

pam xx








*Waiting to start*

Amber
Little Nell
Truly
She-Hulk








*Monitoring Cycle*

Sam2995
Nicola Parsons
Gracie
Welshbird
Lukey








*Down regulation*








*Stimming*
Egg








*Egg retrieval*
Melmac








*Embryo transfer*
Lily









*2WW*

KTC
Yasmina
Mimi


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

OOOOOooooo!

Am I the first


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Egg, I am so, so sorry to hear your news.    I know there is nothing I can say to make it better but I hope time will help.  

sjc - sorry, got confused - not difficult   with me, but now I understand the question, I actually know the answer!  Too late I know   

Mel, you sound so much more like your old self today.  Hope the next couple of days go well.

Nico, hope its all going well.  Looking forward to hearing all about it.

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you're all OK  

Love Welshbird x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

any changes to the list please could ou let me know girls as i'm covering for Rachelso i'm no up on all your info 

pam xx


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear ladies

I dont know if any of you can help but have just completed my first IVF at ARGC (3rd in total) and am devastated.

Two weeks ago yesterday i acheived my dream of a BFP and then suddenly on monday when i went in for my 6 week scan, it was like a nightmare when the doctor couldnt see the sac clearly. I was asked to repeat my hcg and was told later that day that it had dropped right down and i should stop all medications and wait to start bleeding( i was on heparin, aspirin, gestone injections and dexmethasone (steroids) for immune issues. I 
am feeling so low right now i dont know what to do and wondered if anyone had experienced anything similar?

looking for some success stories to hang on to right now


good luck to all of you

reena


----------



## mary k (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry Reena but I am not posting a success story (although I am sure other lovely lucky ladies will do so).
No ..I just want to express how sad I am for you and also for my good friend Egg.

Both of you had such cruel BFNs.

I had the good fortune of having a cup of tea with Egg one day. She just struck me as one of the gentlest, loveliest people that I can ever imagine  making a good mum. 
Egg, I know that its going to be so hard for you to go back to your work colleagues and look out for all their maternity needs. I really wish you strength.
I do not know at this stage what to say that can cheer you up. Only perhaps that God )or whoever is up there) couldn't make someone so perfectly suited to being a mum and waste the opportunity...there has to be a bigger plan...you just dont know what it is yet.
keep me posted

thinking of you
Mary K


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank you for your thoughts Mary.

I found out the day before i got my initial BFP that my colleague was  11 weeks pregnant and tomorrow i go back to work and have to find the strength from somewhere not to collapse and fall apart, at the moment i am finding it hard to remain positive and have faith..


love reenax


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Mary K


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Had trouble finding you all for a while - got directed to another thread!!

6 days a way is such a long time on this board.

Firstly, EGG.  I am so sorry for your BFN.  It is always hard for everyone getting a BFN but must be even harder on this thread being as it is such a positive one.  I hope you are coping OK.

K and LILY.  Congratulations.  Fantastic news.  No need to say any more I think.  Are you both feeling preggers now?

REENA - I am really sorry to hear that you are miscarrying.  A similar thing happened to me back in Feb/March.  I had a natural surprise pregnancy after several IVF failures.  Betas looked OK at first.  Went for a scan at 5.2 wks and everything looked OK.  Went for another a week later to check for heartbeat and there wasn't one.  I was devasted and still don't know what happened.  But I am still clining to the fact that if I could get pregnant then then it could happen again.

MEL - Good luck for Friday.

Hello to everyone else.  Sorry tried to read through all the threads and managed to get all the really important news (I think) into my head but have forgotten just about everything else.

As for me well we got back from Menorca this afternoon.  Had an absolute fantastic time, weather was great, very relaxed and really did manage to forget all about this.  We decided before we went that we are not going to give up ttc BUT for the moment we are going to give up on treatment.  When I first started out on the IVF path it was because I wasn't ovulating, in fact I only had one period a year.  Now by some miracle I do ovulate every cycle.  When I sat down and worked out how many ovulatory cycles I had had it worked out to be 7 natural (1=pregnancy) and 3 IVF.  So out of 10 cycles I got pregnant once and that can't be that bad a record for a 39 year old (yes b'day last week).  So although I am aware that the ARGC think my lining is too thin for a successful pregnancy, we are going to give it a go with acupuncture for a few months.  In the new year we will think again.  So I hope you girls don't mind if I hang around for a while.  I'll kind of be an ARGC "in limbo" lady for a while.  Feeling much more positive with our plan now.  I think I was just too scared to spend all that money just yet but who knows what the future will hold.

I really hope I haven't forgotten anyone or anything important.  You will have to update me - has anyone started treatment yet?

Sam


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear Sam

Thanks for your note, this site provides so much support it is amazing.
Wishing you all the luck for trying without treatment, you have got pregnant naturally before so you know it can happen.

I too dont know what our next steps will be, everything is still quite painful and raw at the moment so trying to take it one step at a time

good luck to all the other girls on the thread as well. Am back to work tomorrow, which will be good in a way but hard as one of my colleagues has announced she is pregnant so i need to be strong and get through the next couple of days...

love reena


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Evening all..

Found you at last!!  The link at the end of the old thread is wrong.  

Had to go into the office today so not been on.

Firstly Egg, I am so very sorry about your BFN.  I was so hoping that you would get a good result this time.    Take some time to regroup and I hope that you decide to have another go.

Reena, hello & welcome.  I am so sorry to read about what happened.  

Nico, hope that the salon is going well.  

Sam, glad to see that you had a lovely time.

sjc, no, you got the bit about me being stroppy about the drugs right!

Mel, hang tight hun, Friday's nearly here.  

Nell, Welshie, She & mary K.   to you all

K, glad to see that things are moving along nicely.  My levels have also more than doubled, so I am pretty happy about that so far.  Back again at the end of the week.

Lots of Love

Lilyx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Evening Ladies,


Egg, Lukey is away on holiday but sent me a text, she wants to send you a big hug  


Sam, its lovely to have you back and glad you had a great holiday.  You certainly sound very relaxed and positive.  

Message from Nico - she worked all night & the shop opened today, please don't forget her.  She is thinking of you all and sends her love  

Lily, fab news about the levels

She, sjc, Mel, ktc and everyone else, hope you are all OK 

Love Welshbird xx


----------



## gbnut (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello everyone sorry to but in i m over on the icsi thread but i keep an eye on this thread too.  I just wanted to say to Renna that i was so sorry to here that the sac has not developed.  I also got a bFP back in Aug and at my scan they could see the sac but there was no fetal pole inside i had to have another scan three days later and it was the same even though my levels was still rising.  In my case i had gone back to work and work knew i was pregnant as i work on a psychiatric ward and i have an obligation to tell them for my safety. I know what you are going through and it is hard. I wanted answers and ARGC could not give them except say that it was a genetic problem.  Have they asked you to have a d&C so that they can get the sac to analyse it?  Advice i have to you is that you can get pregnant.  You need to pamper your self and D/H and go away for a few days if you can.  it is hard at the moment but it will get better.  I am about to start FET in a few days as long as my AF comes on Friday.  

Egg sorry about your news, hope you begin to feel a bit better soon. 

best of luck to everyone

Susan x


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear Susan

Thank you for your advice, I am going in for another blood test on friday and will wait to hear what they say after this. I too am back at work tomorrow and it will be hard, as i have told my boss i was doing ivf. 

Good luck with your FET, will keep everything crossed for you.

Dawnie, i really felt so sad reading your thread, i cant begin to imagine your pain. Sending you lots of                                . 

I think that you will find alot of comfort in this site it has definitely helped me over the last year. Look after yourself and your DH.

Love reena


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Reena, I'm so terribly sorry to hear your news, life can be so unfair sometime.  I do hope you can stay strong. 

Egg, I'm thinking of you, I do hope that you are OK. 

Hi Sam, it's good to hear from you , I'm glad you had a great holiday and have come back thinking so positively.  

Lily, Great news about your levels, you'll do you know when your scan is yet?

K, how's it going with you, are you feeling OK?

Welshbird. I hope you are well.

Nico, how was the grand opening?

Little Nell, Lukey, She, sjc, Mary K I hope you are all well, and anyone I have missed.

I'm on a count down now, tomorrow is the day, I will obviously keep you posted as to what happens. Best wishes to you all.xx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Mel

No they haven't mentioned a scan yet.  Back on Saturday for more bloods though  

Feeling weird today, I feel like AF is on the way, although I know it's not possible right now.  This bit of the process is worse that the 2ww.

Hang tight and fingers crossed.  Have some of this  and this 

Lilyx


----------



## mary k (Oct 27, 2005)

Good luck tommorrow Melmac
...I'm right behind you on saturday.
I decided to stay in England. I couldn't go back to work anyway...the ritodrine makes me too jittery. I have booked a flight home on Sat night and will take it if I get a negative (that will be a sad and lonely journey..but I am ready for it). However, I will stay on in England for another few blood tests if I am lucky enough to get a BFP.
I must admit ..all these sad stories about BFPs which never become babies are making me a bit nervous but i do believe its better to know that this is possible.
Mary K

PS sorry ...I know I have started jumping between the newbies and this thread a bit ...There is quite a lot of overlapping FF gals isnt there? ..and I have met a few of the gals on both threads. Its like a double hit of FF!


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Mel


Just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow.   



  

  

  


Love Welshbird x


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks Welshbird 

Mary K, you know you are always very welcome on this thread too.  I'm really hoping that you don't have to fly him Saturday evening        
xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello girlies

Just a quickie as I'm dashing off out to a friend's. Mel hunny, wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow - will be thinking of you.









Egg, so sorry about your bfn. 

Haven't read half the new posts - hopefully will get a moment tomorrow!
love n stuff to all of you
xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Best of luck for tomorrow Mel.

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

remember me 

miss you all 

just dont 4 get me  I'm so so so wacked been working 24/7

good luck mel that all i can do 4 2 nite

nico


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Mel - will be thinking of you tomorrow, big hugs and all the very very best.

Egg - so sorry hun, you are so brave.

Nico, well done on making it to opening, now REST a bit.

I'm completely knackered, it might be the sniffing, but I think I'm just coming down with a cold, so that's all the personls I'm going to manage, sorry, rubbish buddy aren't I.

Just a bit of general advice for everyone.  Always make sure you check the expiry date on your drugs!!!!!!  I had to take mine back yesterday because they expired last March - thats 7 months out of date.  Not impressed.

Sencybil xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Just a quickie...

Mel, GOOD LUCK tomorrow, sending loads of                                                                                                                             



I so hope you are with me and Lily    

I know that's rather a lot of babydust but some is from from Lukey... she sent me a text and asked me to wish you luck too    I've promised to let Lukey know your news so text me if you can.

Mark K, I'll be thinking of you on Saturday       Let's hope you don't get back on that plane just yet!                                  


I'm off to wonderful wet wales for the weekend tomorrow so I don't think I'll be able to get my FF    Will be back on Sunday night  


Have a lovely weekend everyone...

K xx

PS Nico, hope the shop opening went well


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi girls

I see we have a few new girls thats nice

Mel have been thinking of you all nite (not sleeping) I have had so many things going on I have not even thought about TX or ARGC only when I offered the man from BT My first born son if he could come and get my phone lines up and running , I also offered the same thing to the alarm company so I Hope I have twins   Apart from a few teething problems a few tears (from me as i was so tired) WE ARE OPEN and looking fantastic rubber floor is amazing.

Now I have a big party to plan and stage 2 of the project is to have beauty TX rooms at the back of the shop but they have not been built yet. BUT rome was not built in a day.

                  for you Mel

I will be back later


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

just had time to read the back log

EGG I'm so sorry I have had a few tears for you I am almost shocked I was feeling we were all going to be OK ^wub pink^ 
Also To reena welcome and sorry for your sad story stay with us we will look after you   do you have any  in the freezer.

Sam I'm glad you have had a good holiday its nice to have you back and you have done the right thing stay positive, are you still selling the house?.

NELL where are you

welshy Thank you for passing on my text hope the new house is OK and when is your HLM

she Hulk hi to you you have you booked your HLM

Lukey Where have you been also have a mist something are you away

KTC and LILLY happy tummy rubbing do you have datews for your fist scan yet

Now who have i forgoten

Mary K hello sencybil hi to you to

I'm going to post this now so sorry if your forgot.XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Morning All, I'm not sure if this is going to work as I'm sending this on my blackberry. I just wanted to say thank you all so much for your messages it really does mean a lot to me that you are all there. Thank you one again and as soon as I know ill let you all know.
Take care all.
Xxxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning me *lovelies*!

Your message from the bberry worked *Mel  * (hooray for technology) - best of luck for today.








to the new girls.

*Reena*, so so sorry hunny. 

Heey *Nico*. Great news on the shop. You must post a photo - I wanna see it. Sounds gorge. *Lukey's  * in Cornwall on holibags. Hope those new jumpers are keeping her warm  and the *Nelster  * should be back online today. Woopee

Helloooo to *Lily  * and *K*. How are you both? *Lily  * (stern voice)    Good luck with bloods tomorrow. xx

*SCybil*, poor you with the sniffs and a cold on the way. Wrap up warm this morning - it's pretty chilly. Hope you feel better soon. How often are you having to sniff? Every 4 or every 8 hours?

Hey *MaryK*, jump around. Nice to have you here and best of luck for tomorrow.

C u all later.
*big green kisses*


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry *Welshie*, forgot to say elo to you.
How're you doing on this lovely sunny morning? Hopefully it's sunny where you are


----------



## mary k (Oct 27, 2005)

O no I think AF is coming. I am so nervous. I have slight cramping pains and the sort of brownish red discharge I always get at start of AF (I know TMI) ...but has this ever happened to anyone else the day before testing?
Anyone who got a BFP?
Am I clutching at straws?
Now wondering was I supposed to use the progesterone suppositories as well as injections? (I only did the injections.)

Mary K


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Mary

Don't panic!

Please try not to worry too much. If you are on Gestone, it should be enough to stave off AF. Don't worry about taking the pessaries as well, it's generally one or the other not both.

I think that other people have had a brownish discharge and it's been implantation related.

Please try and relax and stay positive

Lilyx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello it's me

Guess what?


              

Thank you sooooooooo much for all your support, it's been a very long morning but they the clinic have just called and I have a level of 398. Yippee yippee.

Mary k, just to let you know I have been spotting for about 4 days now, and I spoke to the clinic and they said not to worry.  So stay positive and I wish you all the best for tomorrow.

Take care 
Mel


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Mel

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

                  

Congratulations hun

I am no expert on levels, but that looks pretty good to me.  Are you back for bloods tomorrow?

Lilyx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks Lily, not sure yet Mr T hadn't seen my results, so they are going to call me later.
x


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

That's what happened with me.  They were so excited, they rang me first and then rang me back.

Well done, I am so happy for you.

Lilyx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Thank you, I don't know what to do with myself now


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Mel,  FANTASTIC news, so very pleased for you

 

Love Welshbird x


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Trust me, you're on a different rollercoaster now.  

I am analysing every twinge now, and spent a couple of hours yesterday trying to predict what my level will be tomorrow.  I shall be glad when we have a scan booked and I can see something.


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh Blimey I know, that's what DP has said to me, I know I need to calm down and not get carried away as it is early days.  
I can't help it though, my Mum started crying and had to put phone down, DP's Mum was screaming down the phone at me, I'm just going to chill and take it easy.


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Good for you 

I'm keeping stumm until the 12 week scan if I can.  The only caveat is that if I get so big that I can't hide it I'm going to have to say something earlier.


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks Welshbird,    

Both sets of parents have alway known about our treatment anyway and have been just as nervous as us, but we aren't going to tell anyone else, (yet!) until at least after the scan.


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

My MIL is an utter nightmare, so in a way I am putting off all of the fuss for a few more weeks


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Wooooooooooooooo  *hoooooooo *  *Mel *  baby!










[fly][move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]*CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS*[/move][/fly]

Thrilled for you and your DH! Way to go!

*xxx*


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Mr T is on another one of his rolls I think.  

Mary, fingers crossed for you tomorrow

Love Lilyx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lily, how are you feeling?           

Some for you too MaryK


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Thank you She, I love your icons, so I have borrowed him, as that is what I want to do but I know I shouldn't


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Leave the jumping to me sweetie!


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

OK then,  your little chaps are much better than I would be at it anyway    .


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi She

I had very AF like cramps yesterday which, having looked around on here, seems to be perfectly normal.  Just my body reacting to the hormones apparently.  

I got some dried apricots last night, ate loads this morning and bingo, things are finally moving 

Starting to get anxious about tomorrow now  

Lilyx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Melmac

What a wonderful start to the weekend for you and your DH and,hey and the rest of us!  As Lilly said your thoughts and stresses go to the next stage, congratulations Mel,  I bet after your three goes of IVF you cannot believe it.  

Mary, as I said previously, I had spotting, pink, brown, bright red, every Autumn leaf colour, and went on to have a babe, don't worry unless it becomes very heavy or if you get cramping and it is so bad you bend over with pain.

Spreading some fairy dust for everyone (inc me when I start again) .

Lots of love 

Sam x


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Thank you Sam, you're right I can't quite believe it, I never thought it was going to happen to us, I am so thrilled.

Here is some more babydust


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Take it easy with the dried apricots - they are pretty potent ! Tryo not to be anxious. You need a nice pale blue scarf or throw to look at to calm you down. Why don't you have a lie down in the garden









Mel, smileys are from smileycentral.com. Clever ol' Nell told me how to use them on the forum. Wonder where the Nelster is? She said she'd be back today but don't even know where she went 

Upper back is killing me today! Don't know how I'm going to cope with sister, her friend and 3 lively kids this afternoon. Hope the painkillers I took earlier won't space me out too much.....

*xx*

Thanks for your babydusts! Mel, is this your first time at the ARGC? Sam, think you asked where I was in the tx thing - taking this month out and hope to start monitoring cycle in just over a couple of weeks when AF turns up.


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

The weather here clearly isn't the same as down in London!

It's miserable and overcast!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Where abouts are you? Mind you, the sun's gone here now too. It was lovely earlier


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Mel, that is fab fab fab news!   Wooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

(Can't compete on the smileys, but hey, I can put in lots of vowels!)

Mary - hope Mary's experience has calmed you down a wee fraction.  Very very very good luck for tomorrow.  I will be thinking of you xxx

Now just tell me how you've managed not to POAS at all, either of you.

Lukey - you just couldn't keep away   !

I'm so looking forward to an extra hour in bed on Sunday!

Sencybil xx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hiya Sencybil

How are things with you?

She - I'm up in Leicestershire.  Been miserable here all day.  

Lilyx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello Again, Yes she-Hulk, it is my first time at ARGC, although 4th in total, I had three -ves at Holly House, in Buckhurst Hill. 

What have you done to your back?  Is it all that action She-Hulking super hero stuff you have been doing?

Hi Sencybil, Thank you very much for all your vowels    I didn't even buy and POAS this time, so there would be none in the house to tempt me, although saying that I wasn't actually tempted at all.  I was so scared it hadn't worked I didn't really want to know.
xx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't think I'd be that well behaved, but then I really think I'd rather be rprepared for a BFN by having done a test myself, and if it turned out to be BFP after all, well I could live with the (needless) few hours of misery.....anyone feel the same?

I'm feeling a bit thumb twiddly.  I just got used to 4 visits to Wimpole St within 7 days, now there's nothing to do until AF shows (and then only a phone call).

Still sniffing away anyway, terrified I'll forget, so have very loud and annoying alarm on my mobile going off every 8 hours.

Shall we give She-hulk a challenge by suggesting bizarre situations for her to find an appropriate smiley for? 

(Sorry, but it is Friday!)

Sxx


----------



## mary k (Oct 27, 2005)

Melmac
On what is turning out to be one of (if not the) most awful, nervewracking days of my life...your news was a blink of sunshine.
I cannot congratulate you enough. I know some of what you have been through (from our wee bedside chat on my ET day)  and you so deserve happiness.
You also deserve your moment of glory..i.e. telling the parents... I would too!
I know everyone is different but I have been through the mill 6 times .. if I get a BFP...all my friends and relations are gonna know about it. Well I might take 2 weeks to tell those beyond my parents.
I cannot believe I am even talking about the possibility of a BFP at the minute though.
thanks for everyone's words of encouragement... they are helping through the day.
wondering if I should go and buy a hpt and put myself out of this misery? But would it help?
Mary K


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Mary

Here's some           

and lots of        

Lilyx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Mary K

Thank you so much for your kind words, you too derserve to get a BFP and the spotting can be a good sign.  I hope you managed to hold out on the POAS  .  Stay positive, I know tomorrow feels like and age away, but stay strong.  

Wishing you all the very best for tomorrow, I shall keep everythung crossed for you.  

            

Mel xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Elo elo elo

Oooh Mel, bet you've had the best day today. My back has been acting up ever since the plaster came off my foot. Boo hoo. As a matter of interest, was your ARGC protocol different from your previous ones?

MaryK, just one night to go. You can do it. Best of luck tomorrow.   

               ^

Happy







S'Cybil. How many days has it been?


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Evening She, yes my protocol was different, I was on short before for all three, I also took the steroids all the way through and after I got the -ve at the last clinic. I only had one blood test throughout each cycle and three scans.  So all in all there is no comparison what so ever  

The clinic have just called back and tonight I have to have two botty bullets   and in the morning and from tomorrow I have to go on to the dreaded gestone injections   ouch!!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

just got home yippy yo ya  well done mel you must be side your self.

i have had tears of joy for you and of hope for me 

lots of love nico,  still a bit busy to post any more but had to say that for you XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Mel - Congratulations! Can't believe this is such a lucky thread so far (sorry Egg I think we all on here know how awful it feels to have to have been the unlucky one). May the good luck continue. If this spell continues I think I will just have to cycle again even if we have to re-mortgate the house to do so! And Mel, honestly, what result did you think you were going to get. I often suspect that those that hold out are quite confident of getting a +++ (any truth in that)? Did you get better quality embryos this time?

Mary K - Good luck for tomorrow . Don't worry about that spotting it really can go either way.

I really admire you girls for holding out and not poas'ing. I know I couldn't do it but also I agree with what Sencybil said - I would rather have some morning. It it was me cycling that I would start testing at 8dpo (this was when I got my +++ back in February) and if I hadn't got a + result by 10dpo I would be almost giving up hope. And yet you gals are holding out to what?? (how many days past EC to they have you wait).

Nico - Glad the opening went OK.

Lukey, Welshbird, She-hulk, Nell, Egg, Sjc, Reena - Hi. Know I've forgotten somebody so sorry.

Sam

Sam


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Just got home and wanted to say congrats Mel, that is fantastic news for you, it gives me hope

enjoy your weekend celebrating                     

Good luck Mary K hope you too get some great news

love reena


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks Nico and Sam I'm glad the shop it going so well for you.  

Hello Reena, thank you also      

Sam, I can honestly say I didn't believe it would happen to me, each of my 3 BPN I have tested early and this time I was determined to do everything differently, which also included coming out from being a lurker on this site, changing clinics thinking more positively.  My embryos were better as I managed to get to Blast this time which I have never done before, this was the first sign of hope, although when I started spotting the other day I truly thought it was all over.  

There is always the faintest of hope in the back of your mind, the other day I had a dream I was having a coffee with Justin Timberlake (I don't know why!) with a baby on my lap. But I cried all over my DP this minoring, I nearly cried on the tube and cried when I got home.  I then cried for very different reasons when the clinic called, when I phone DP and told him, with my Mum with DP's Mum and when I phoned ktc.  So I think I have cried over just about everyone so far    

The only thing I can suggest for not testing early is to ban yourself from any chemist  

Sorry I'm suffering from waffling to much today, I promised I'll calm down and be more normal soon


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

with Trousersnake Didn't have you down as a fan Mel  Waffle all you like. You must be on


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Where *IS * every body? Little Nell, where *ARE * you? Friday night - you're all out clubbing...

night night
x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi green she she ....................i'm about but not really with it just had supper in pub with 2 bottles of red .

I'm so so so so can not wait till sunday ................ DAY OFF

where is nell nell

off to sleep BIG DAY  tomorrow 1st sat in new salon.

NICO


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I am back- Soz, had to go do warry stuff and such like. Did some leaping in/out of helicopters, ran round in my noddy suit and gas mask. Oh and drank wine and ate lardy food!! Missed a lotof news...
Mel- Congrats mate- sorry mine are tardy! 
Egg- so sorry to hear your news. Hugs to you and DH.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, I slept like a log last night.   Long ol' day and then had a friend and his mum arrive to stay for a few days...and you know that is quite hard work?!  
She brought some clotted cream for me though which I have divided up and frozen. Also a little fluffy scarf that she knits for the local hospice charity. Am working today and tomorrow so not so bad, but have eaten an absolute ton load of calories recently. 
How is everyone this weekend...grey and dreary over here with leaves falling aplenty...


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Afternoon all

Mary wishing you lots of luck today.

Had to tell someone this, just been to a friends daughters birthday at a play centre and Heather Mills was there, awaiting for Paul Macartney to bring their daughter.  Left the venue and Paul was walking up with their daughter, he was very happy.  I met him a couple of months ago at his gardeners 40th birthday party and spoke to him for 20 mins or so. Today he recognised me, said hello and when I said "oh you remember me then", he said "of course".  I know I am really sad and star struck and my partner thinks I am really sad, even sadder if I ring my mates and tell them, so if I do it here I won't be criticised!!!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Oooh sjc, get you mixing with the rich and famous   Does he look as wrinkly in real life hun? I know exactly how you feel about the star struck thing - I had coffee with Ken Barlow from Corrie once and I couldnt stop talking about it for weeks   
Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Sam - Don't blame you for wanting to tell all and sundry.  I have no "claims to fame" so to speak (sob sob).

Did anyone read the reports in the papers that a study of women going through fertility treatments showed that those women getting BFNs had mothers who gave birth to them at an older age than those getting the BFPs.  Hope you follow that.    Now the Daily Mail is full of reports like this one and I generally tend to not take a lot of notice as they are all depressing.  But this won caught my eye because although my mother was only 29 when she had me she hit the menopause early - 8 years later.  Anyone else see it/have an opinion?

Sam


----------



## kate101 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hello I hope you don't mind me joining this thread.

I have just had a BFN at Hammersmith and am due to be starting IVF at ARGC in Jan.  I am trying to get my head round the price list and was wondering if you could tell me roughly how many scans/ bloods to expect (I know it will be different for everyone).  How much did you spend on cycles?  Any info would be greatly received to give me a rough idea of just how broke I am going to be for ever more (all worth it fingers crossed).

many thanks and good luck to you all on this very long journey!

Kate


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, I got my FSH results from the other week
FSH 8.7
LH 6.9
E2 22.1

so i think that is better but I am still producing oestrogen early!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sam2995 said:


> Did anyone read the reports in the papers that a study of women going through fertility treatments showed that those women getting BFNs had mothers who gave birth to them at an older age than those getting the BFPs. Hope you follow that. Now the Daily Mail is full of reports like this one and I generally tend to not take a lot of notice as they are all depressing. But this won caught my eye because although my mother was only 29 when she had me she hit the menopause early - 8 years later. Anyone else see it/have an opinion?
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam

Interesting theory...I'll have to see if the article is online.

My mum had me when she was 16 but had a hysterectomy at 45 due to severe endo. I am an only child and she was unable to conceive again, despite trying, because of the endo.

My nan (mums mum) had first child at 19 and never had problems conceiving (5 children) and my aunt (mums younger sister) had her first child at 16 and again had no problems (4 children)...although both have since had some gynae problems (fibroids) and both had hysterectomies in their 40's (through choice) so unfortunately for me I don't have anything to compare to when it comes to "natural menopause" in my family...I'm the oldest grand-child (37), the next oldest is 33 (maternal aunts oldest) and also has no children yet...so who knows when menopause will hit for either of us !

Will definitely look out the article...
Thanks
Natasha


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Evening all

Oooh sjc...well that's a big claim to fame  

Mary - where are you?  Fingers crossed for you hun.

Mel - were you in for bloods today?  Hope that your level has gone up nicely.  

Sam - I haven't seen that particular article.  The Daily Mail is becoming so depressing, I've stopped reading it.  

Hi Kate & welcome to our thread.  At the last count, and I have stopped counting for the minute, I had just gone over £10,000.  Have to say though that my figure includes hotels, travel costs etc etc though because I don't live near to London.  I reckon that I have had around 20-25 blood tests and 5 scans so far.  That includes my monitoring cycle, my real cycle and I'm now in for post BFP blood tests.  Good luck with your journey.  

Nell, you've been on exercise?  Sounds like good fun

Nico, hope that you had a successful 1st Saturday at the salon.  

K, you;ve been quiet the last few days.  Hope all OK

Lukey, even though you're on holiday we miss you!

Welshie, She, hope that you are having a lovely weekend.

As for me, levels are still going up, over 7400 now.  I have no idea if that's good or bad for 5wk+1.  The internet seems very confusing on the issue.  

Speak soon

Lilyx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Evening

Hi Sam, I haven't read the article, but did try to look for it on their web page but couldn't,  techie alert, are any of you out there?  However, I did it on the news, but not in great detail, that woman who leave having a baby later on in life may jeopardise their own daughter's fertility. I think it may be difficult to comment on gynecology now compared to say even 10 years ago, as when woman had problems the automatic answer was to have a hysterectomy, where as nowadays they try different approaches to elevate pain.  Would be interesting to read through.  

Lilly, Mel and KTC I bet you all keep day dreaming eh?

Kate, the cost of the treatment varies from one person to another, because you have had a negative before they will definitely suggest immune testing £ 750 and a hysto at £ 1200 or there abouts.  Depending on how much stimulating you need will obviously depend on how many drugs you need.  Whilst stimming you have to go in daily for blood tests, on average this was, for me £ 90.00 a day for 13 days.  You then have a scan which is outside your IVF treatment plan which costs £ 80.00, basically to establish as to whether you can start IVF.  Once your on the IVF programme the scans are incorporated within the price.  With maximum drugs, my treatment came to around £ 6,500, this did not include immune testing or hysto.  I would definitely recommend you have these done.  It is quite shocking in how much they monitor you at ARGC compared to must other clinics, you will understand why they have such a high success rate. Good luck.  Oh M & S are offering 0/0 finance for upto a year on purchases if that helps!

Miss TC, yes he is quite old looking and quite frail, mind you so is she!!!!

Nico, hope you had a good day in the shop.

Hi to She, Welshie, little Mel and Mary and anyone else I have missed.

Sam x


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Just to add to the Daily Mail argument, my mum was 22 when I was born, and here I am at 39 and only pregnant by the grace of Mr T!  

Given that I, and a vast number of ARGC ladies have immune issues, I reckon that the biggest problem is understanding that you may have a problem and then finding somebody who can diagnose you and treat you.  And I have spent the best part of 5 years fighting my way through the NHS system before we even got to the stage where we took a chance that there may be a problem.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

SUNDAY day off day

got AF this morning could not stop crying I have had such a week and had been planning to have my TX this month but due to the extra cost of IvIg i have no money. so I'm feeling sorry for my self, my house is a tip , DH is studying all day for his tricolagy degree. (study of hair and scalp) .

so only one thing to do COOK 

I'm defrosting some home made stock and i'm going to make soup spiced butternut squash

Pork in apple and cider with mustard garlic mash and i have not thought of a pudding yet.some thing with choc

love nico


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

Hope you're all having a good weekend.

Hi Kate and welcome. I honestly think that if you come to the ARGC for treatment you need to be prepared to spend £10,000. The problem I have had with the ARGC is in my accepting the need to do this. When they recommend certain tests or procedures it is very hard to say no without not having regrets later and other tests like the blood tests are mandatory and they do add up. So I would think £10,000 and be pleased if you don't have to spend that much. As for the added costs on getting a BFP, well I don't think any of us would care about that. I still haven't decided whether I am prepared to spend all that money (only because my chances of success are so low it seems) which I why I am hanging round the board and stuck on the monitoring stage. Will be leaving it to the new year to point me in the right direction.

Lily - I think you are right in that had many of us got the correct dx when we first set out ttc we would al have had babies years ago. But I think the point of this article was that having babies later in life may have an impact on your daughter's egg quality and that she is more likely to have problems conceiving because of this. It seems that I am the only one that fits into the category of having a mother who was not far off the menopause when she gave birth to me and yet one dx I havent' been given yet is an egg problem! Personally I don't believe it, I think it is just another headline grabber that this paper seem to love. Can see why you have stopped reading.

Little Nell  - What do you mean when you say you are still producing oestrogen early? My E2 level was higher than that I am sure but it seemed to be within the normal scales so I wasn't worried at the time. I don't think it is good to have high oestrogen levels at cd2 is it? What should it be?

Lily - I remember that when I had my miscarriage earlier this year why HCG level was about 3500 at 5.2 weeks and everything looked fine on scan at that point and no-one was worried. So I would say that yours is very good.

Hope Mary is OK, I'm worried because she hasn't post.

Sam


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Mary K,  How are you?

Nico,      You have had such a hard couple of weeks I'm not supprised you are having a few tears.  Look after yourself today and enjoy your cooking which I must say sound absolutely Fab  

Welcome Kate and Tracy, Kate just to let you know my treatment had just topped £12k, this figure is set to go up as yesterday I had to spend anther £224.00 on drugs and I have to go back tomorrow for more bloods and a IVIg follow up.  But as Sam says if you get the result that you want I don't think you care how much it costs afterwards.      

Sam, if it is any help my Mum had me when she was 34, I don't know what is wrong with the Daily Mail it sounds to me like they are trying to put a massive guilt trip on women who have children late.  Try not to let it worry you.

sjc, my only claim to fame was that I met George Michael in Ibiza about 100 years ago when he was filming Club Tropicana video, I still tell people about that now    

Great levels Lily, when are you back for another blood test? I'm there tomorrow morning.  

Little Nell, it's quite bright here today, you helicopter day sounded fab, do you get to do many training days like that?

ktc, I hope you are enjoying you weekend away.

She-Hulk, I'm not really a trouser snake fan honest, I have no idea why I dreamt about him, I'm more of a Brad and George person really  

Lukey I hope you are having a fun break.

I was back a the clinic for more bloods yesterday and had to wait for the results to see if I needed to get my Gestone perscription, which I did as my progesterone levels are a little low.  Poor old DP really didn't want to do the injection last night, we both counted to three and then he just went for it bless him it wasn't too bad as I had frozen me bum  .  Anyway, I'm back at the clinic tomorrow for more blood and a follow up for IVIg, which I'm not sure what it is, if anyone else knows please do tell.

Have a good day everyone, we are off to a Christening this afternoon so I won't be around much.
Mel
xx


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Nico, I am coming to live with you!!!  All that cooking sounds great, your dh is v lucky to be so well fed.  Big hugs to you for feeling so down, I always feel a bit like that each month, am sure hormones have as big a role to play as well as all our tx worries.

Sam I didn't read the article but my mum was 28 when she had me (1st child) and was 55 when she hit the menopause so I don't fit in either despite having crappy eggs for no apparent reason (am young-ish, no endo, low fsh).
Mary K is ok, I heard from her yesterday, am sure she will be posting a message sometime soon but will leave it for her to tell you her news.
Lily, Mel and K hope you are all ok and levels doing what they should, I wish so much I could have been as lucky as all of you.  
Mel the repeat test for after ivig is much cheaper about £300 and not as many bottles, I think only 5 or 6 and the results come back in 3-4 days.
Hi Kate, I have had 2 argc cycles now, the first cost about £7500 and the 2nd about £6000, they both included icsi and the 1st one i had ivig but the 2nd time I didn't need it (really hoping its that 'cos otherwise they forgot to give me it - which I have been wondering about - and would be really mad with them if thats the case).  The first time at argc i was on huge drug doses, about 6 amps per day but 2nd cycle only 2-3 per day so that helped reduce costs.  Strangely had similar number of embryos both times but more immature eggs first time.
Hi to those I have forgotten, thanks for all your kind messages and pm's this week they mean alot, I know I will move on from this it will just take a while.  Was offered a follow-up next week but want to wait a few weeks as its too soon,
Egg
xxx


----------



## kate101 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi, thank you all so much for the replies.  Gulp, I think I had better start saving (cheap chrissie pressies all round this year).  I know we have to go for it as I don't want to spend money on another BFN at a different clinic then wish I had gone straight to ARGC but it seems like such a lot of money (specially when all my friends seem to be able to mange it for free!).  Still, I am keeping the ulitmate goal in mind and just know it will all be worth it if we are successful.  Sam, I too am hoping to start in the new year and am beginning monitoring with Nov AF - perhaps we will be cycling around the same time.  

Thanks again - baby dust and good wishes to you all,

kate


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

£ £ £ £ £ £ £ £ money money money

Hi kate  your doing the right thing I could has so easily just gone and had another cycle at Guy's hospital but they were not willing to do any tests, I feel i have saved money by going straight to the top ARGC and finding the answers to my so far unexplained problems, I have the answers in my £780 blood test. I have spent over a £ 1000 already but even today when i feel so low I know I'm in the right place. I don't think I would ever think of another clinic.

Egg  you can come to dinner when ever you want in fact you all can and believe me if you saw my kitchen you would never believe it, its terrable i would love a new kitchen but TX will be putting a stop to that . but our new shop was very busy in the 4 days we have been open we had 38 new clients and lots of old ones that came from our closed nottinghill shop.

More tears for me I even went back to bed for a good old cry   (and thats not like me at all) DH still in study room his chemistry paper has to in by Wednesday.

MARY K    where are you hope your ok.

better pull my self together think a long bath will do the trick


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Mmmmm 

Just had roast rib of beef, roasties, onion mash, mashed root veg & steamed savoy cabbage

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Ladies

Well, its been a quiet weekend on this thread !!  I have been busy trying to sort out the house and done a dozen runs to the recycling centre with cardboard boxes - almost there.  Glad I haven't missed much on here, sometimes its half a dozen pages when I miss a day.

egg - don't eat it all, save me some     Think you are being very wise to give it a bit of time before your follow-up.  Sometimes its just to raw to think about the next step and you need to give yourself time to grieve 

Nico, sorry to hear you are so down.  I think you are probably just exhausted, and AF on top of all that    Hope the bath helped. Glad the new salon is going well.  Hopefully all those new clients will bring in enough money for tx

Sam, I saw the article on older mothers.  It is quite interesting.  I suppose there could be something in it, the way that sperm in older men can cause problems but I'm another that had a young mother (23) and cannot conceive.  

Nell, I guess you are still busy with your visitors.  Hope you had a fun weekend. 

Lily, Mel and ktc - hope you are all taking it easy and looking after your little embies  

She, you've also been very quiet this weekend.  hope your having a good one

Well I'm watching Grey's catch-up on Living.  MMMMMmmmmm Dr McDreamy.  Speak to you all later.
Love Welshbird xx


----------



## mary k (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry for my absence. I have had no access to a computer/internet cafe for 2 days. And what an emotional rollercoaster I have been on for those 2 days.
Firstly...a sincere thinks to all you gals who reassured me about the spotting on the day before my test. You got me through the day.
On Saturday I got a v weak BFP (27).
I must admit I did a hpt that pm and there was no hint of a preg line.
I was feeling q negative about it but was cheered up by various stories (thank you egg in 
particular for your reassuring texts..again they got me through the day).
By this am ...when I did another hpt... and  there was the feintest wee line..I was feeling q positive again. 
News was bad at ARGC though.
My HCG today was only 28.

One of the nurses, who was really nice to me, spoke to me for a wee while, and told me that Mr T said that it was my choice as to whether to have IVIG or not.
Basically the chances are v slim of a pregnancy.
Some of the other staff I spoke to told me about a lady who had an 18 level which went to a 20 and went on to have a baby. They al mentioned the same lady so she may be the only one.
I chose to take the IVIG.
I really only did it so I could have no regrets but I got the impression that the staff at ARGC arent really holding out hope.

The staff ( I do not think I am allowed to mention their names even when saying something nice) were all lovely today when it was most needed... and this is something I would like to pass on to the new girls.. because sometimes at the beginning ARGC can be daunting.
I have cried a lot today. Apologies to anyone who had Egg collection today... I was the one on the IVIG drip, snifflin in the corner. I really was trying not to be noticed as I did not want to dampen a day(e/c) which is usually full of hope for you others.
I am trying to zone out now for next 2 days...test again Tuesday..flight home booked Tuesday PM (changed again...easyjet are making a fortune out of me!)

sorry for the 'me' post...will come back for personals again..its been a long day... I am just back in since 7am.

Mary K

PS cheer- me- up 'miracle' HCG stories gratefully accepted!!!

PPS Kate - you are doing the right thing... you may have regrets about the 'false economy' of going to another clinic





(PS Cheer -up authentic 'miracle' HCG stories gratefully accepted!!!!!)


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Mary K, my heart and thoughts are with you hun... I really don't know what else to say but I really hope that everything works out for you  

Ladies, sorry for my absence, I'd been summoned by my mother back to Wales for the weekend and due to that rubbish M4 I only got back 30 mins ago  

Mel, thanks so much for the call...... yippppeeee, I'm so pleased for you    As I said on the phone.. now it's a different rollercoaster.  

Nico, how did the first Saturday go?  You and DH have worked soooo hard over the past few weeks.

Lukey says a big hi too... she's be my texting FF over the weekend.. if it wasn't for her I'd have had major withdrawl  

Welshbird, She, Nell, Sencybil, Egg, Sam, Reena,  hello all... sorry I'm a bit lazy with personals I'm just exhausted!!

A little tip to anyone on injections... if you go away for the weekend remember to pack not only the drugs but the needles and syringes too!! I know it sounds an obvious one but when I left of Friday morning I was so paranoid about ensuring I had all the drugs I forgot the damn needles... and didn't realise until I was at a friends house in Wales ready to inject at 9pm!!!  Mad panic rush... I ended up in the casualty department of a major hospital begging for syringes    After quite some explaining and a doctor reviewing my medication and asking LOTS of questions I was eventually given needles and syringes to last the weekend...    (think they thoughts I was a druggie at first    )

Take care all, 

K xx

PS my levels are doing what they should but no news on scan date, expecting it end of week or early next.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

ktc- wow. hope all goes swimmingly from here on in for you.
Mary- sorry to hear that you are having a real up/down of it at the moment. Fingers are crossed for you.
welshie- sounds like you are busy lady too, unpacking is pants isn't it?!


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Mary,

I will be keeping my fingers crossed for a good result on Tuesday.  I have read of lots of miracle stories (vanishing twin etc) out there and hope this is what is happening for you.  Think you made the right decision re the IViG.

Good luck.

Sam


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh Mary, so sorry you are going through this awful heartache.  I would have made the same decision on the IVIG, I pray it is just the boost the little embie needs to start thriving.  This must be the longest 2 days ever, waiting for Tuesday's test.  We are all really willing for this to have a happy outcome, you have been through so much already.

Sencybil xx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Busy day here, have joiners, plumbers, gardener, stonemason and guys fitting slate window ledges.  Had to ship poor confused pooch to grandparents.

Just wanted to send a big   to Mary K and lots of sticky vibes   

Lukey sent me a text this morning - she says a big    to everyone.

Take care and love to you all
Welshbird x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Welshie, I think we need to see some pics of all this...I am impressed...


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear Mary K

Just read your thread and wanted to say hang in there, sending you lots of positive vibes.


                         


Sorry i havent posted for a few days, i went back for a hcg test on friday and my levels have dropped right down, have felt very low over the weekend and wondering if there will ever be a light at the end of the tunnel...DH and I have a follow up this afternoon so am half dreading it, half know, we need to be able to move forward and decide our next steps. This was my third IVF and i feel emotionally and physically exhausted, i want to have hope but am so scared of going through this again. 

sorry for rambling, you girls are the only ones who understand

thanks for listening

love and good luck to all of you
reena


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Mary K, I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time at the moment, as the other girls said I  also think you made the right decision in having your follow up IVIg.  Hang in there girl here is lots of positive vibes you.            

Reena, I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel any better at all, I hope your follow up appointment this afternoon can help you come to a decision that is right for you and your DH.            

Hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello gorgeous girls

It's been a while as my back was really sore over the weekend so I was banned by DH from using my primary comms devices!

MaryK, I am so sorry that you are going through such torment. I am really hoping for a positive outcome and praying that your levels jump up.        

So sorry to catch up on your post Reena. I hope that your follow up can point both you and your DH in the direction that's right for you both. Take time out to look after each other. I will say that a close friend had 3 BFN this year (all ICSI) and is now 7 weeks pregnant - totally unexpected. No ivf or fertility drugs. She'd even stopped charting and using OPKs!  

xxx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Evening Ladies
Just a quick one as I'm away with work for next two days and have a 3 hour drive ahead of me  

Just wanted to say a big Hi and sending lot of      As she said, miracles happen  

Mel, Lily, hope your levels are doing what they should be    Mine went a bit crazy since Friday (I mean crazy good   ).  Was asked for scan on Wednesday but as I'm away til Wednesday night I asked to put it back until Thursday  

Love to all and catch up Wednesday night.

K x

PS Lukey is having fun at her in-laws


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yaaay ktc (wonder wot that stands for). 

Lil Nell, were you on a teambuilding event? Sounds like great fun.

Lordy, got to run and make dinner. Will be back later. DH's darts night tonight so will not be time-monitored while on lappie.

later,
xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

my new shop is called GORGEOUS SO when i answer the phone i say hello Gorgeous.

I have been in shop all day getting things just how i want them , now have bad AF pain in back and am trying not to drink all week till bonfire night we always have a big party so taking cook books to bed to night I think we have 12 comming Plus children, .

Mary K i have been thinking of you all day, I have lots to do tomorrow but text me if i go to west end i will come meet 4 coffee ,

or I may take a day off later in the week so if any one is about doing bloods ect i could do with a chat fave to face with some one who understands. I feel my body has failed me and hate my self hate the way i look and feel I know its cos i have been so busy with the shop but just feel pooh

sorry little grump grump 

off to look in fridge for supper have not been shopping so i will be creative with what i fine I play ready stedy cook SAD as i am

love you all

nico


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Nico, I am about later in the week if you need someone to talk to.  My train gets in around 5 on Thursday.  Let me know.  

Reena, how are you holding up?  I hope the follow-up helped a bit   

Mary K, thinking of you and hoping for the best.   

She, so sorry to hear your back is bad.  I had a prolapsed disc about 5 years ago and it took a good two years to clear up.  You have my full sympathy.  Pilates is very, very good if you have the time - and it flattens the stomach without being too strenuous.  

Nell, no piccies, don't want anyone selling them to 'hello' magazine!    Hope the days are going a bit quicker.  Its November in a few days, and then you can start the countdon again.  

ktc, glad to see you are taking it easy - NOT !!  Hope the course goes well

Mel, how are you?  Mel, ktc and Lily  - lets have some details and symptoms so the rest of us can live vicariously   

Sensy - hows the sniffing going?  Not too many symptoms I hope. 

Sam & sjc hope you are both well

Speak to you all later, 
Love and babydust
Welshbird x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

welshy  are you staying in london all night?? let me know your movements. also friday morning shop should be ticking with out me by then.... i hope


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Theoretically speaking, if my DH were diagnosed with a stress reaction clinical depression, and needed anti-depressants...would that impact on the clinic considering us for a cycle do you think? Does anyone know whether the medication impacts on DH's swimmers.
Sorry for not posting much, lots to deal with at the moment. Houseguests and stuff. 
She- it was some training I was doing with others of my kind out here...and some of it was fun, some of it wasn't!!
Welshie- do you live in a mansion then. Pics of my place are pretty sad really..
nico- what a fab line to say...sounds like a line from a carry on film...I will have to ring just to hear you say it!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yaaay Nico - glad the new shop is going well and attracting new custom! Do take time out to chill though and recharge your batteries. You always seem to be going at 120mph! Hope the beastly AF pains abate soon. Bonfire night round your's sounds brilliant! Will Mad Max be round with his parents? I'm still expecting pics of Gorgeous. I hope you answer the







in a sexy husky voice!

Welshie, it's all go in your house! Whatever happened to the baby







Thanks for your best wishes - back is feeling much better at the mo. Large glass of vino and a long bath should bring on a nice long sleep. Hope not to return to the osteopath - don't quite like lying there in my bra with him on top 

Lilly, sounds like you're eating for 2 already 

Speaking of which, time for 2nds.... Where's Little Nell tonight? Really miss Lukey - glad she's having a good time.

MaryK and Reena, thinking of you both and hope that you are both ok.

Sam, that article in the Mail was/is a load of tosh. The blond doc on the Wright Stuff last week said as much. That paper (and I use the term loosely) is such a scare monger. Should be called The Daily Poo.
Loving Corry tonight.
*xx*

Yaay, there's little Nell below.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh Nell, your poor DH. Hate antidepressants. Hubster was on them for a while thanks to his last job. Put him right off







but don't think it affects the ol  as we managed to get pregnant when we were barely trying. If in doubt, call the clinic but doubt if it'll be a problem.

*xx*


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi gorgeous girls

If any one gets the eve standard there is a peace on The area we have moved our shop to and DH is mentioned 3 times so thats good for businnes .

Mad Max and his disfunctional Parents are comming to party Max is JJs best friend so we have to invite them and they live 5 doors away .

nell is your DH ok ? ? ? did not understand your post x x x x x x

nico


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Evening all

Been into the office in London today and I'm exhausted  

Mary K thinking about you and sending you lots of              I hope that tomorrow brings you some better news.

Reena, you too.  I hope that the follow up was of some comfort to you and that you have some options to go forward with.

Nico - SLOW DOWN!  Glad that the new salon is going well.  Hope that you get some time for yourself soon.

She - It was a lovely piece of Aberdeen Angus as well - my fave  

Welshie, Lukey and Nell, hope that all is well with you.  Nell, just seen your post as I was typing.  I hope that all is well with DH and that he comes home soon.

K, good luck for Thursday.          

Mel, hope that everything is OK with you as well.

OK, you wanted some vicarious detail...feeling tired but that's cos I'm not sleeping well at the moment.  The constant trips to the loo during the night are not helping.  DH isn't sleeping well either (completely unlike him).  Went in for bloods this morning, levels now over 15,000 (5wk+3d I think).  No more testing this week hoorah!  In for a scan on Monday, so I have a whole week to get worried about it  

Hope that was enough for you all   

Lilyx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

What to say- DH is not ok really, it just seems to have hit him real hard all at once. He is not himself at all. I am glad that he has got help out there, but scared of what we have ahead of us...challenges are good, but hey I think we are due a bit of a break.
Nico- sorry to confuse you, not the easiest thing in the world to know how to broach.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lily, hope it was well hung - I'm talking about the beef! The Aberdeen Angus that is       Love aged Aberdeen Angus. But I guess you'd have to have it well done! I tell you, I'm getting all my seafood now while I can. Native oysters here I come    Gee, scan!  How far gone will you be then? Are you having it at the ARGC?


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Nell, could your DH get time off work?  Sounds like he needs it.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nell , bless you can they not just send him home to you where he belongs, ?? lots of love sweetheart XXXXX


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh Nell, I'm so sorry.

At least they do have help in this day and age, and hopefully there is some sort of counselling available when he returns for as long as he needs it.  

My grandad was a para in WW2 and he got PTSD.  They had no idea how to deal with it then, and he was in hospital for 3 years before they discharged him from the army.  I don't think that he ever got over it, and they certainly didn't have much in the way of antidepressants.  Things have to be so much better than that now.

All I can say is speak to someone medically qualified locally, and see what advice they can offer as to what you are likely to be confronted with when he gets home.  They may be able to give you some advice about how to deal with it.  I am not sure about the effect of antidepressants on swimmers, again, they may be able to help you.  

Hope that helps

Lilyx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

She -  

I think that I will be 6wk3d when they scan me.

It certainly was well done, and I'm going to miss my rare steaks for the next few months.  And I was dying to get some seafood in as well, but that ain't gonna happen either  

Yep, I'm going to ARGC for the scan.  Going to my GP to get signed up for ante natal stuff as well.

Lilyx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks guys, I've been moping around and crying mainly. What a muppet. 
He wants to finish his time off out there and come back with the rest of the guys. I can understand that, but am a little frustrated that nobody out there saw this happening. Instead they started to use the "stick and beat him" approach to his not functioning at work. I hate to think how it got to this stage. He tells me it is nothing to do with me, but you know, I cannot help but wonder if everything we went through last year and this tour made things worse for him. I feel bad. I possibly should have done more when he was not himself on his R&R with me. 
Lily- I am medical, but obviously an   I have no experience of this. Not sure if it is triggered by what he has been up to recently out there. Reading the internet has done nothing but freak me out. I have emailed a trusted colleague here for some advice. I want to be as supportive as I can be in the right way.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lily, you can still eat cooked seafood - just no raw stuff. Will you go to the ARGC throughout your pregnancy? Sorry to hear about your grandad. Think it's bedtime for you sweetie as you had such a long day.

[fly]*green kisses*[/fly]

Nell, please don't blame yourself. Your DH needs to get out of his current work situation. When is he back? This is exactly what happened to my DH a few years ago. I practically begged him to leave his job but he felt he had to see things through. Can he get any counselling while he's out there? Feel free to PM me if you wish.

Hugs
*xx*


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Evening all,

Just a quickie as wanted to say good luck to Mary.  Hope it is good news tomorrow.

Little Nell and Reena - hope you are both OK.  Nell - I bet your dh will pick up after your appointment next month.  I think that initial appointment gave us all renewed hope and a goal.  I know there is more to it than that but still think it could help.

Hello to everyone else, sorry don't want to ignore you but no time for personals.

Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks everyone, this place is my sanity some days!
Oh green one- thanks doubly


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Time for my long oily









night night girls and sweet dreams
*xx*


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry to have missed most of the chat tonight ladies but I have been having problems with my internet connection.  Don't think my lappy likes my new BT Broadband - sorry thats not very technical  

Nico, I am down for my HLM so Friday morning is probably a no no unless I am scraped out and done early  

Nell, thinking of you  

Long, oily... ?? ??  hope you do mean 'bath' she

Night night, very tired - too many men in my house today !!
and the dog just doesn't get this hour change thing, wanted his breakfast at 6am - Bless him  
Love Welshbird x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Enjoy- and don't slip...green one.
Welshie- early start for you then!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Welshie you are *BAD*!!! Too many men in your house today methinks!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

What a great group we have here. Thanks- seems like such an inadequate thing to say, but I mean it.


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Some of those builders were quite scrummy but the rest,  urm, well, did anyone see the scene in The ROyle Family last night when they were putting down the laminate ?      'nough said

Nell,  we are here for each other,


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I saw it - it killed us. Bum crack central!! Oh dear! Must have been a sight for sore eyes! Hope there wasn't too much bending over


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Bum cracks. now that is a topic to wake up and read!! Hehe


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning (yawn)

So sleepy thins morning. Hope they weren't hairy bum cracks Welshie    That would be rather traumatic!!

Wotacha little Nell!

Nico, what page is Guy on in yesterday's Standard??

Maryk, thinking of you today.  

Off to work.  Talk later

xx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Nell, I've blown you some bubbles.

MaryK, thinking about you today


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Trick or treat anyone?  Happy Hallowe'en!

Mary - thinking of you, sending hugs.    

Little Nell - so sorry hun.  I have nothing useful to add that hasn't been said  already, but   

Nico - we are all coming round Saturday night, and we will all need a new hairdo first  !

Reena - hope you found the follow up useful, please let us know how you are.

She - you are smiley queen    

Lily - great news about your numbers soaring, don't dread the scan, look forward to it!   

Welshie - have taped the Royle family, so am looking forward to sharing in your experience.

Hi to Sam and anyone I've missed.  Lukey  , hope you're having fun.

Still sniffing.... (great smiley by the way, wish it was as sweet as a flower!)

Sencybil xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Blimey- I thought I had logged onto the wrong site with this theme thing going on. EEK!


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

I think it is great this special halloween theme layout.  Spooky or what!  Baby talk just doesn't seem appropriate.  Anyone doing anything tonight?  Me?  I'll probably be sitting in with the likes out to avoid the trick & treaters (no not really!).

This cycle is a really strange one for me because it has obviously been so long that I've been au naturel with no scans or appointments or anything to think about really.  Just waiting a few more days when I get to start the OPKs.  Should get the acupunture thing sorted out really, that's my first step.  I haven't been thinking about it too much though and that is a good thing.

Sam

Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a sign on the door for tonight- no trick or treat here. I am on my own and there were some not so nice events that went on last year.  

So I am a party pooper this year. If DH was here, then maybe we would make an effort.


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Me too Nell, if any knocks on my door tonight I will die of fright.   We live in an old farmhouse miles from anywhere, surrounded by loads of tall trees.  Its bad enough being here all the time without DH, the last thing I want is a load of ghoulies at the door.    

So bah humbug   or whatever, to halloween

Think the site is great today though.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Welshie- your place sounds lovely. I am amazed that broadband can make it to you!!


----------



## Truly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I haved tried and tried to keep up to date with everyones ARGC journeys, and all the other stuff, but have failed miserably. Apologies. Am I still welcome to be part of the gang, even though i can't promise to be such a virulent poster?

I am now on the monitoring cycle (could our host please update the boards for me)? I have had 2 x Day 1 blood tests to check for hormone levels. Bizarre really. I have had  2 x previous BFN IVF cycles, and never had to do this blood test before. I didn't actually know my FSH level, so was interested to find out. Both times have been exactly the same 8.1, so I am assuming this is a good sign.

I am going in on Friday for a mid cycle scan, my first, so any tips would be appreciated.
Reading all the recent good news has given me a real boost and my postive vibe levels have definitely increased, so much so, I am really looking forward to beginning our 3rd attempt. It does mean I am going to be staying in London during the stimming stage, so I get to spend some relaxing time visiting museums, galleries, see some shows etc etc. 

Am glued to the lap top today to look for Mary K's post, everything crossed for a postive result for her.

I look forward to getting to know you all.
Best wishes
Truly xxx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Truly

Glad to see you are still with us and making progress on the monitoring stuff.  

My advice for the mid-cycle scan is to make sure you have an empty bladder!!  When you arrive the girls at reception send you to the ladies, which I did, but then I waited for so long to go in (1 hr & 10 mins) that the doc sent me back down to the loo.  So not only did I lose my place in the Q, I ended up with two lots of KY in my knickers   Not pleasant!  When you are moved from the downstairs waiting room to upstairs, there are normally still 1 or 2 girls waiting in front of you so you have chance to nip back downstairs to the loo.

Also, I find being there early is best.  Don't know if the other girls agree or not.

Are you hoping to start tx next cycle?  Will you be long or short protocol?

Lots of luck, Welshie x


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Blimey Gang I've missed so much again, 

Little Nell, I'm so sorry you DH is unhappy, it's not supprising really seeing as where he is based, but not long now and hopefully when he comes home and knows he doesn't have to go back things will improve.      

Welshbird your house sounds great, if we ever get the house that we want we will be joining you in the refurb game.

Lukey, I hope you are having a great break.

Hi Truly, welcome back, good luck on your monitoring cycle your fsh levels sound pretty good to me.

Sam, I don't blame you if you do have a sign on your door luckily enough where we are now we are so far off the beaten track no one visits, but in our last house we used to hide  

Lily + ktc Wishing all the very best for your scans.

She,   I keep imagining hairy bums now everytime I think of Welshie's new home   

Mary K, I hope you are OK  

Nico, things should be a bit easier fro you now with the shop open, try and take it easy.

Hi to Reena and Sencybil, and anyone I have forgotten.

I had more bloods taken yesterday and I'm back again tomorrow, I have been feeling pretty rough the last few days although I haven't actually been sick   ,  but as I have no appetite at the moment knowing I have to eat is a bit tough.  But the clinic are happy that I don't feel well, so if they are happy so am I  .
xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Barrrrrrrr  pumpkin  I hate halloween have my step son tonite so will have to do something Have made red jelly with jelly spiders, bring  on the fire works your all welcom to come

love nico


----------



## Truly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Welshy
Yes, I hope to start next month. It does mean that I will be testing between Xmas and New Year, but there isn't a good time if you get BFN is there? I am assuming a long protocol, as this is what I have done before and no-one has told be otherwise.
Thanks for the tip on the loo prior to a scan, valuable info, ta.

Who else is planning on a November start?

Truly xxx

Perhaps a silly question? When the little lovelies knock on the door tonight, do I just say 'treat' and give out some sweets? Is that the done thing?

Ta


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Found this on my travels. Will see if they stick to it tonight!!



> Halloween Etiquette
> 
> The principals are the same with Halloween Etiquette as for any issue pertaining to proper etiquette. We must display respect, consideration, and courtesy for those around us. So&#8230;
> 
> ...


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Haha. Only 2 bell ringers and it would seem that they cannot read.
Phew.
Ok- off to sort out the washing that is left behind when guests leave...bah


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Can you believe it - only 1 bell ringer all night!


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

I only had one bell ringer as well - but would you believe it when I answered the door there were at least 10 children there!  Luckily I had bought a big bag of sweets because they were almost tearing the door down to get in!

Sam


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Nope, just the one young lad from over the road and that's it.

My god, there's 2 bags of funsize in the fridge now that need eating


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Night spooks. Off to dream of DH, and a simpler life somewhere warmer!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Gawd - little ghouls all over the place demanding sweets!! Went straight to the pub for dinner to avoid it all. Have had such a long day so did not relish running down the stairs all evening. Why  have we adopted this strange american custom anyway?? Why?

Like this new interface though. Thought I'd strayed to the wrong site initially!

Happy Halloween everyone.  Sorry, am on the mac so unable to get at smiley central. 

No long oily bath for me - straight to bed - do not pass Go!

Sweet dreams everyone.
Hope I dream of McDreamy tonight - think the vino will help. Yummy pinot grigio

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

good morning

MARY K     sorry i could not meet you yesterday i hope things are ok.

LIFE.......... was not ment to be this busy was it

Are you living your life or is your life living you.

have been up since 4 thinking of my life.

what would i do with out this site i do not know

sending you all a big kiss


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning all.
Wow, is it cold this morning or what?

Nico, still waiting on your answer re: Guy's editorial in Monday's Standard. Which page is the article on?

MaryK, hope you're ok hunny.

Wrap up warm everyone, there's a chill in the air!

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

It is rather chilly here. I am going to have to go crank up the central heating before I remove any clothes for a shower!!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi little green thing

Not sure what page i will let you know when I get it today or let me know if you get it first

eve standard today written by some one called Caroline Philips, dont think it will have any photos .

be back soon


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi, sorry to gatecrash........

Just had my second BFN and have just filled in the forms for the ARGC! They are the best for a reason and just wondered what your opinion was of what they do differently. Also, for those who have changed there - was it like going though IVF for the first time? Never know whats best.......stick to who knows you or go for the place with the results.........

Good luck to all of you!!!

Tina xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

tina- I am waiting for my first appt so cannot help you on that. I have been through 2 IVF here in Germany and had a natural BFP, which ended sadly. I too have looked at what next, and both DH and I believe we want to look back knowing we tried everything to achieve our dreams. Now the goal post moves a little from time to time, but experience so far on this group is that they deliver...


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Tina & welcome

For me it was a different approach.  I knew I wasn't going to get anywhere at my old clinic.

Immune testing, hysteroscopy, different drugs, different level of monitoring.  It was nearly all different.


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Sorry to see this site back to normal - do you think we will get an Xmas theme nearer the time?

Mary - hope all is OK.

Tina - I have only been through the monitoring cycle so far but judging from this and what I have heard from the other ladies on here then the answer is Yes it is like going through your very first cycle.  Everything is done very thoroughly, more tests are carried out than at other clinics.  At first it seems a pain (and waste of money) that you are having to have all these blood tests and scans done (in a monitoring cycle) but it isn't really because it leaves you with the feeling that everything is accounted for and no stone is left unturned.  In my opinion the ARGC is best at finding out what exactly is causing your infertility (because of all the investigations they do) and also the best at getting you the best quality embies to transfer (and this is because of all the extra monitoring they do when you are actually on an IVF cycle - ie the daily blood tests and scans).  They more often than not also like you to have immune tests and a hysteroscopy before cycle and so you have to be prepared for the fact that all these tests and monitoring add up.  The immune issues are an important side of the ARGC that other clinics don't do.  I think a high number of ladies on here have had the immune tests and I think most have shown a problem.  Is that right ladies, how many on here got the results come back negative?

They are also very honest about your chances of success - they have told me mine are low so I haven't yet decided whether to cycle again yet, just hanging round until I make up my mind.

Sam


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Thank you so much.............the form is being sent off and hopefully will be joining this thread very soon!!!

Good luck again to all of you,

Tina xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmmm. Bit of a homedye hair disaster. Just looked at my hair in full daylight and I think I left it on way too long. Copper top may be my nickname from hereon in  I have washed it 3 times to try and tone it down for work, it is movida one so should lighten up. I must pay more attention to the name and colour over here when I cannot read the instructions!!


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm sorry all, having a panic moment at the moment  

Apart from the getting up in the night for a wee, I have NO other symptoms.  DH has just said that "I looked more healthy and rosier last week".  What the hell does that mean?  I'm now having a panic that everything has gone wrong and there's nothing there on Monday 

Lilyx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Stadard artical not till next wed sorry if i made you buy the paper ,

To busy to stop 

nico


----------



## mary k (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for all your wee messages.
The answer is...no, things are not OK.

My HCG went to 19 yesterday (27 sat, 28 sun).
From what the nurses said, there does not appear to be any hope left.
I was told to stop all my drugs today.
I was told to do another test on Friday ...but from what I have read on the internet that is generally just making sure it is going down OK (i.e. not ectopic or something like that).
Of course I have been searching for miracle bouncing back HCG stories ..but as far as I can tell that just doesnt happen. (thanks sam for your 'miracle' website address)
I am back home again and although its nice to be home, for the first time in 5 weeks,  it is also incredibly difficult.
I have now had beer, wine, sex, caffeine, a run, cigarettes (2 only ..I am not really a smoker ..before anyone gets cross with me) and am about to have a bath. These were all things I have not allowed myself for weeks and in some cases months and you know what? they are not making me happy... nothing is making me happy.

Sorry for the 'me' post but I am just in that awful post ICSI void which some of you know only too well.

will chat about other things again...like whether to try again?
look after yourselves for now

Mary K


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh Mary, I am so very very sorry 

Take care of yourself and DH 

We are here for you if you need us.

Take care

Lilyx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Mary- what sad news. i too indulged in everything I had restricted- a decent cappucino was high on my list and it did help along with a ton of hugs from DH.


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Mary K, such sad news, I'm very sorry.


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Mary - I am sorry sorry that there was no miracle.  And please don't apologise for a "me" post.  I think we would all expect nothing else at this stage and for the coming weeks.  It is hard enough getting a BFN but even harder when you have that glimmer of hope and it all comes for nothing.  Please feel free to vent as much as you want if it helps, though I know nothing will do at the moment.

Lily - Don't worry about no symptoms, I think that is very common at this stage.  Your HCG levels have been good so I am sure you are going to find something there on Monday.  I also think your panicking is normal, think everyone does that too.

Hello to everyone else.  Are there many of us (or any of us) actually stimming at the moment?  What has happened to the list?

Sam


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Mary, I'm so very sorry to hear your news, as the other girls have said, I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel any better, but we are all here for you, please don't feel you are alone at all. Please take care. Xxx
Lily, don't worry about your lack of symptoms as Sam says being worried is part of the game, its just a different sort of worry. Your levels are fine, you probably don't look as peachy as you have been getting up during the night and if you are not used to that it is bound to make you tired. 
Hi to everyone else.
Xx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Lilly

Just read your post, don't worry.  When I had my ectopic my hormones were raging, I know I was pregnant before my AF was due.  When I was pregnant with Niall I had nothing (apart from bleeding), I would compare this with my previous pregnancy has was making myself sick with worry. I would check nipple colour and size by doing page 3 poses in the mirror, but saw no change.  From about week 8 things started to be different, but some woman do not even feel anything, my friend was snow boarding up until 16 weeks because she felt 'normal' then her GP told her she should stop!  This whole baby making/keeping experience is just one big stress.  You'll be fine.

Hi to everyone else.

Sam xx


----------



## vinandshaun (Oct 31, 2006)

i started my first ivf cycle last friday with injections rather than the spray. i have read all the blurb but wondered if anyone could give me an idea of the side affects if any they had. i seem to have blown up like a balloon, feel headachy and have got a period from hell!!  what was it like for others -


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear ladies

sorry i have not had a chance to post, work has been hectic and computer playing up, did start a post to you all yesterday and then went i went to send my computer crashed.

Mary K - sending you lots of hugs, having gone through something similar i know how you are feeling, i felt so broken the day i went for my scan, suddenly all my dreams had vanished again.. all i can say is everyone grieves in different ways and you need right now, just to look after yourself and take things a day at a time.

                      


hi to all you  all ladies, to the new girls, this was my first cycle at ARGC and they are more thorough and look into immune issues more comprehensively. Although my pregnancy ended at 6weeks and the disappointment is still raw, i feel i have got further than with my previous 2 cycles at a different clinic.

hope this helps
Lily, i am sure you will be fine, as your lvels were fantastic

love reena


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks girls for the words of comfort, they've made me feel much better.  DH is convinced that my nipples are bigger and darker, so I'll trust him!

Hi and welcome vinandshaun, I also injected and my main symptoms were lack of sleep and hot flushes.  It seems to vary by person I'm afraid.

Reena, I think that time is a great healer, bit of a cliche I know.  The other girls say that Mr T seems to learn form each failure and I am sure that they will come up with something that will help turn the next attempt into the success that you dream of.  Take care and heal first.

Lilyx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Morning Ladies,

Its a beautiful morning here in sunny Wales.  Very cold but bright blue skies.  Glad the temp has changed as it didn't feel right wearing t-shirts in October and now its November I definitely want to be able to wear my boots.

Wanted to say a hope it all goes well today for Lukey.  I am sure she will be back on-line when she gets home.  Let me know all the details Lukey !!

Welcome Vin, I never injected, just sniffed and each of my three tx was different, but I did suffer from terrible headaches on one cycle.  My clinic suggested paracetmol but I waited until i started stimming and the headaches cleared up (thats when the bloating started   )  I was very tired, probably from waking in the night to sniff - i was every six hours - and I also got very dry skin and grey hairs.

Hi Nell - hows the hair    Maybe Nico has some advice for you.  I bet it looks great, its just a shock seeing it for the first time.

Hope everyone is OK.  Lots of  

Love Welshbird x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Welshie- 2C here today!! Had to scrape the car. The warmest thing about me today was my hair. I am very grateful for my heated seat in the car today. BRRRR!

Also got news that DH will be back sooner than we thought. They are all getting earlier flights back so he is hoping to make a quick weekend dash to see me. The weekend after that we are in london for the Appointment so it will let me see how things are going and time to sort out how the next few months go for us both. I think I o'd last night. My OPK was almost same colour, but I p'd much later as I was at work till 9pm.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi girls

sorry for the downer 

But I think my DH is having a break down he is refusing to come to work or speak to me I have had to cancel his clients I don,t know what to do I have had to come to work to sort things out . I think he need help and time on his own, but I don't know what to do.

I think I have been thinking about me to much and not thinking how much work he has been doing at the shop as well as doing 10 clients aday and trying to be professional.

why is life to complicated, any advice would be good, I hope you don't mind I know we all have each other and I know you will not judge me on my personal life, I feel better already for telling you.

love nico


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Just a quickie this morning, Lucky wishing you the best of luck for you HLM. 
Little Nell, fantastic news about your DH, I do hope the news about coming home early is a boost in the right direction, I'm sure lots of hugs will be the order of the day. Take care
XX
Morning to everyone else


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- stress affects everyone in different ways. You both have gone through a lot recently. Try to talk to your DH during a quiet time and tell him that because you care you want to know how to help. Tell him that you are not a mind reader, and need some input from him because you want to make sure that you work together as a team to tackle this.
I can send you details of some websites that might help. As you know we are in the midst of our own little fun and games....so I know where you are coming from on this. Big hugs matey and stay the strong Nico we all know.
Lukey- Hope the HLM goes tickety boo for you!


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Nico, Sorry I didn't see you had posted at the same time as me as I was on the train, I'm really sorry that you are having such a rough time at the moment. You both have had so much to deal with lately it is bound to get on top of you at some point.  I think you are probably right to give your DH a bit of breathing space, so he can chill and get himself together.  You both sounds like you needs a break, I know that is probably not possible what with the new shop but is there any chance that you can just get yourselves away for a weekend somewhere nice just the two of you? As Nell says try and gently talk to him to see if you can help in anyway.  I hope everything works out for you, take care


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Mary - I'm so very very sorry to read your update.  We were all hoping so hard for you.  Please keep in touch with us.

Nico - sorry you are having a rough time too, I think the others have given great advice.

Lukey - good luck with HLM

Hi to everyone else including newbies.

Was on a course yesterday, and in my absence some dingbat has corrupted a spreadsheet, of course didn't save if before they started working on it, so am frantically trying to restore data for a meeting first thing in the morning.      

Sencybil xx


----------



## vinandshaun (Oct 31, 2006)

nico
i hope your day got better. so sorry to hear about you and DH. It is easy to forget they are going through all this too - but without the physical and of course they are men so never tell us how they are feeling, it all just gets too much and they explode. we run our own business too and often my DH has to hold the fort if i am feeling wobbly so i imagine he gets as stressed as your DH. perhaps if he has had time on his own today, tonight might be a good time to chat. the best way me and DH let things out is to run a hot bath, light the candles, i jump in and ask if he want to keep me compnay. he comes in and sits on the toilet with the seat down and we have a good gossip while i let the bubbles soak away my troubles - he then has a bath and i leave him to his thoughts. it works for us, maybe you could give it a go, we hold all our business meetings that way.

sending you love and hugs
vin


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Sam

Sorry to butt in, but i see that your son is called Niall, my dh is called Niall, you dont see that name very often in England  

Myra x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi 

Sorry for the downer today . I think he feels a bit better I have not spoken but had a text, he had A private celeb hair to cut today from home so may be tht snaped him out of it bit of man to man talk.

I'm still at work and so so sleepy

Can I just send my love to you all


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Vin thank you for the bath story we do do the same but the other way round, your so right its a good place to talk. XXXX


----------



## Truly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi all, I just had to report back on my experience of today's scan, mainly to prepare all the newies that have arrived at the ARGC from different clinics. 

Forget all that has happened before........... Gone is the private loo available for you to change into a freshly laundered gown prior to your scan, forget the memories of a darkened room and a comfy bed to lie down on with your head on a pillow, and a gown that remains low enough for you not to feel exposed. Nope, at the ARGC its take off your clothes from the waist down, behind the screen. Sit on the bed and put your legs on the thigh holders, and if you feel the need, place a piece of paper over your bits to reduce your embarassment. Then lie down as if you are about to fall off the end of the bed, to the point where it is really, really uncomfortable and then.......... (we all know what happens from here on...........and that never gets any better/easier). 

I don't want to put anyone off, as we are all here for the same reason, but my thinking is that being forewarned is being forearmed. It's not *'horrible'* its just *'different'*, and I just wanted to share that with other newies. I hope that is the consensus of opinion from everyone.

Its amazing what lengths we all go through. We probably don't share the details of the procedures with very many people, yet much of the cycle is not very pleasant and regularly invasive, but we all just get on with it with gritted determination to succeed. We are amazing...........let's not ever forget that.   

Could you remind me who else in on the monitoring cycle please, I've lost track 

Have been thinking of your today Mary K, I was sorry to hear your news. I hope knowing that so many of us are with you in spirit brings some comfort.

Ta
Truly


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Nico - I think yours is a classic example of where sometimes ttc takes over your lives.  Not that I think you have in any way been thoughtless - it is only natural that you mind has been taken up with clinic stuff.  And besides, your life is busy too!  Hope dh is feeling better quickly.

Lukey - Hope all went well today.

Did ktc have her scan today?

I am so knackered with the childminding that I can hardly get the energy together - it is not that the work is hard physically but I do think the responsibility is stressful.  So I apologise if I miss anything, it isn't purposeful.

Truly - I must admit that my experience of the scan and changing facilities at the ARGC is pretty similar to that which I have experienced at other clinics (I did get a piece of cloth to protect my modesty though at both my monitoring scans at the ARGC).  I have never been offered a gown to change in to at my previous clinics either - so you may have been lucky before.  The only difference between a scan at the ARGC and a scan at my previous clinic is that at the ARGC I had a screen to change behind and the doctor stayed in the room with you at all times.  I actually preferred this because at my previous clinic the doctor would leave me alone in the scanning room to give me a few minutes to change privately - I found this stressful because I was always a bit worried that he would re-appear just when I was at the stage of getting to my knickers to my knees!  I mean I know that they see it all when your lying on that bed but there is something embarrasing about being caught in the middle of stripping off.
Sam


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey, I'm back... yeh!!  I hate it when I can't access FF!

So much has been chatted about I haven't a clue where to start   

Nico hun,   both you and DH have been so busy and stressed lately, my heart is with you.  Try and have a chat with him but as he's a bit sensitive try not to make it like you're having a go.  It'll probably be difficult for you to get away for a dirty weekend  but could you go somewhere where you used to go when you first started going out.  When DH I and had a tough time just after we were married we went back to one of the first restaurants we went to when we met in Uni.. as you can imagine being a real student restaurant it hadn't changed (probably same decor etc) and we had a fab time.  make sure you both know that you love each other dearly, that's all any of us really need.  Your decison to hold off treatment until the new year will also take some of the pressure off you both.  Don't forget we are ALWAYS here if you want to chat and/or rant.. we all do it xx

MaryK, not sure anything I can say will help but I'm sending you lots of  

Lukey... ok, don't think she'll mind me saying.. she had her HLM today and she seems in a really positive mood    THink she's missing FF but I've kept her up to date as much as I can with all this chatter     Think she's going to try and get to library tomorrow to log on!  Like me, she's having withdrawl  

Welshbird, bummer they swapped day for HLM, hope they gave you plenty of notice.  Are you travelling down Sunday night?

Nell, great news DH is coming home a bit earlier.  You must be well pleased   You going to dye your hair again before DH comes back?

Sam, I'm with you on the whole being caught with your knickers down    Have you had to go for HLM or downstairs for anything... you change into your gown for ec, et and HLM in the staff cloakroom... it did make me laugh but to be honest I'd change in the waiting room if MrT told me to  

Truly, I guess every clinic is different, but I have to say that when it comes to actual treatment I couldn't fault ARGC.  I went there, like most of us, because the results were so good.  They may look a bit disorganised but I honestly couldn't complain (well, chocolate biscuits after EC would have been nicer than plain digestives    )

Lily, stop your worrying my girl (that was said in a stern voice), your levels are very good so stop it now    You know how thorough ARGC are so if they even sniffed a problem they'd be checking it out.  Don't worry about lack of pregnancy symptoms.  If this helps... I didn't have ANY pregnancy sickness with my DS and as I wasn't IVF at the time and I was NHS I didn't get any tests or scans before my 12wk scan.  I must have gone through over a dozen HPT as I keep testing every couple of days as I was convinced last of morning sickness meant I was no longer pregnant     I went on to have my DS on the exact due date.. so what I'm trying to say is don't worry hun, just try to relax and enjoy   

Welcome future mummy, Vin.  Sencybil, sjc, lily, Mel, She, hope you're all doing ok.  Hello to anyone I've missed.

Ok, my news.. I had my scan today (6wk 1 day)... one lovely sac and we even saw a heartbeat!  Was so pleased we saw a heartbeat so early.. walked all around Marylebone in circles grinning whilst texting my close friends who knew about the IVF.. Dr Amin did the scan and as we'd seen a heratbeat I didn't need HCG levels taken today and just have to go back for a scan next THursday.. I'm on cloud 9 (how do I get that smiley Nell??).

Take care all

k xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Evening all

Lukey babes, hope your HLM went well today and that you are having a nice restful evening with DH waiting on you  

Welshie, good luck with your's tomorrow hon.

Gee Nico, you and your DH need to take time out. I think that you are both physically and mentally exhausted. Could you take yourselves for a weekend away before the madness of Christmas?

Hello Mel, Ktc and Lilly. How are you all doing with your precious cargoes?

Yaay Lil Nell, great news that DH will be back early.  What a lovely surprise. 

Welcome to the new girls. Was previously at the Lister and the scan procedure sounds similar to your description Truly. In fact I didn't even change behind a screen. Just whipped the bottoms off and that was that. Didn't bother me to be honest. Was comical though when my foot was in plaster - lots of ungainly hopping around  

Well, what a shocker - McDreamy's on Will and Grace right now - he's Will's sport's mad squeeze!  He has nice arms for sure.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yaay Ktc, crossed posts. Great news on the heartbeat! Woo hooo!!
How're u feeling?  KY must have been pretty cold today   Brrrrrrr


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

She, lets just say I didn't use the little bit of paper as modesty protection... could have doen with the role to keep me warm... and  I was VERY fast at getting my knickers back on   

mmmm... Dr Dreamy in just over an hour


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Gee, with the dosh the ARGC charge I'd would expect underfloor heating!!!
Your man McDreamy's on Will and Grace at the mo


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

UPDATED 2 November








*Waiting to start*

Amber
Little Nell
Truly
She-Hulk








*Monitoring Cycle*

Sam2995
Nicol
Gracie
Welshbird
Lukey








*Down regulation*








*Stimming*
Sencybil








*Egg retrieval*








*Embryo transfer*









*2WW*


KTC
Lily
Melmac


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I have to say any modesty I had went out the window long ago. The German approach to nakedness does not allow for British modesty. They rarely provide any privacy and to be honest I presume seeing all those foufs all day, one more isn't going to matter!!
ktc- great news on the heartbeat- how chuffed you and DH must be.
Nico- give DH a hug from us all eh?
She- you still beavering away?
Lukey- miss you sweets...
Welshie- how are you today? Scraping frost off the window was not on my agenda this morning.

Baking disaster underway. Made some choc muffins and decided to add chili. I once had some brownies that had chili in and they were fab....well I stuck 2 tsp in and they are HOTTTTTT!!! Ah well, spider cakes that bite back!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

I've just posted an updated list, if I've missed anyone out or got it wrong let me know and I'll change it.  Hope you don't mind I've added a BFP, if the general thought is that it should be taken off as it might upset some with BFN then I totally understand.  But my thought was that it shows that there is light at the end of the tunnel  


Ps She, I think I've seen that one she.. used to be a Will & Grace fan too.. we seem to like too many of the same programs... scary    

Nell, seen a recipe for chili BBQ ribs with chocolate but never cakes... so is it a nice bite??


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Well the brownies were lovely. Got a link for them somewhere. Chocoloco or something like that and they do mail order .....

Not tried my buns yet...will wait till tomorrow. GOt some banana ones in at the moment...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm a little







at the mo. Working with very demanding clients


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Is your DH visiting this weekend?  Did I read that correctly Little Nell??


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry- got engrossed in a program on the discovery channel. DH comes back on 9 Nov and is looking to fly to me on 10 Nov- woohoo...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

That's next Friday! Fabulously toptastic. Bet you are thrilled. Am trying to watch Grey's Anatomy. One my our cats is having problems getting thru' the catflap which is activated by the magnet round her neck. Don't know what's wrong as Thumper gets in fine. Will have to change the battery in the flap tomorrow perhaps.

Night night and sweet dreams.

*xx*


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Night all....TFIF tomorrow!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Forgotten what TFIF means   . Having to watch Grey's A again as missed the beginning.

night night again.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

thank "frank" it's friday...


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Truly, 

Just wanted to say i know what you mean completly my clinic sounds very similar to yours (private bathroom dimmed lights etc etc)and the scans at the argc sound very different. its great to be prepared. thanks for the post

luc


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Mmmmmmorninggggg

Is it cold today or what? It's that cold I fully expected to see snow on the ground. Disappointing start to the morning. It's getting harder and harder to leave the warmth of the bed too.  Oh yeah, TFIF!!  Can't wait till the weekend. Major zzzzzeds to catchup.

Good luck Welshie ol girl.

Better dash

xx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Brrrrrr, bloomin' freezin'!

Lukey - glad all went well yesterday and you are feeling  .  Can't wait to have you back 'in the fold'!

She - poor thing, working hard.  Hope you do indeed catch up on loads of zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz over the weekend.

Nell - great news of dh's early return, hope this is the start of an upward swing for you both.  Didn't realise you were another domestic goddess.  Between you and Nico I feel very inadequate.  Haven't baked anything in years.

Ktc - Fab fab news about your scan, so early for the h/b, must be one strong lill embie you have in there (or is it a fetus now?  can't remember).  Thanks for the new list.  I'm still on d/r at the mo, hoping to start stimming next week if AF shows up on time.  Thought I was sailing through it but have started to have headaches and wake up in the night with sweat pouring off me (YUK).

Truly - what a good idea to give people a fair idea of what to expect at procedures.  Forewarned definitely is forearmed in my book.  I'd only ever been scanned NHS before, so the ARGC scanning wasn't too much of a surprise to me, but if I'd had the private loo, soft lights etc, then I guess I would have been expecting the same again.  You are right too, we are all such brave little soldiers, and we hardly complain at all!

Lily - you've been told now!

Welshie - good luck for the HLM, hope the trip down all goes smoothly etc

Nico - how is dh today?  I think you both need all the sleep you can get just now, and maybe a nice leisurely romantic breakfast some day?

Mary - thinking of you hon.

Hi to vin, Luc, Sam, Mel, and everyone else.

So who is going to fireworks this weekend?  I just love it.  We have a fab display in a village about 10 miles from us, a really enormous bonfire, villagers with flaming torches parading around, and then a pig raffle.  And because we won't eat till late afterwards, a great excuse to have a big afternoon tea to keep us going!  Mmmmmmmm

Sencybil


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Morning ladies,

K - Great news about the one embie and heartbeat.  You must be so relieved.  And thanks for doing the list.  This is open for comments but I wonder if it might be a good idea to add a section entitled something like "taking a break" or "in-between treatment" or "limbo land".  This could be a place for those getting BFN who pyschologically don't want to be in no man's land but also for people like me who feel like they don't belong anywhere at the moment but still want to be a member of the board.  What do you think ladies?  I just remember how hard it is just after a BFN, some people just need to disappear for a while others still want to hang around and feel they belong.

Sam


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Me again

Nice and toasty in the office now with chill out playlist in the background and starbucks within easy reach  
S'Cybil, how are the sniffs going and how many more days sniffing have you got?

Yeah, fireworks tomorrow on Blackheath - should be great. 

Yeah, what are we all doing?  Fireworks tomorrow and Frost on Sunday will be the highlight of my weekend!

Did I miss Lukey's post?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- we missed you bud. The keyboard in the library must have sticky keys. DH types like that sometimes as the keyboards out there are well worn and sandy!!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lukey  so nice to have you back, its been to long I have closed and opened a new shop been open for over a week and going well and DH has had a mini me break down, hope you have had a good rest.

to all my other little FFs  DH a bit better he still off work but did clean the house to Anthia Turners standard
      thats how he gets him self out of his place he gose to , all the beds have been changed and all the floors moped and all the washing done (but not out away) so all i have to do is the shopping for the fire works party  tonight so things are looking up a bit.

curried parsnip soup 
morrocon home made lamb burgers in pitta with 
red onions and home made tatsiki.

not sure on pudding yet..

I think as we have JJ this weekend it will help DH a bit but I still think he may need some help,

better go get my shopping list done 

lots of love  nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- good to hear from you. I hope that you manage to enjoy the weekend and get some time with DH too. Cleaning is something my DH would never had thought of..

Found this interesting link http://www.anjionline.com/EFT.php

Is everyone away....seems very quiet around here?

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

DH turning in to new man he even came to saisburys this morning and is now doing the garden and washing Again and building the bonfire for tonights party.

hope you are all enjouing the cold sunny weather x x x


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

hello my lovelies, how is everyone today?

Nico, so glad you're getting your DH back.  I've been thinking about you hun.  IVF is a rollercoaster, not just for our bodies but for our relationships too.

Sam, you're right about having another heading for in-between.  Sorry I didn't think of it    

Nell, I seem to have highjacked the list (sorry hun I know it was your fab idea)... but you are still the smiley queen    Can you suggest anything for in-between?

Seems its all quiet here... where is everyone?.. having a life I guess  

K xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies

God my typing was awful wasn't it??!!

Well a fab surpirse greeted me yesterday- new lappie and b/band arriving together! Hoorah.

Have installed it myself so feel very proud of myself - Welshie think you did the same?

Nico - glad all is getting better for you sweetie - the menu yet again sounds lovely. I have just shouted at DH as he is being v annoying so pls do not feel you are the only one with traumas - as K says - IVF tests the best of us (let alone when you add in your new shop etc)

K - how was the curry??!! Lovely chicken tikka dansak for me with chana massala - yum

Nell - how is DH? sorry to ask you to repeat but when is he back now?

Hi everyone else - back to stay now!

LOL (this laptop is way too posh for me and my technical insufficiencies)

Lukey

xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- hey techno queen. DH is back on Fri.

Smilies for hanging around


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

Friday - great news Nelster


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- are you still doing the wheatgrass thing? I have been a bit lax with it recently. Got some more growing. ALso getting some sachets of it.


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

UPDATED 4 November








*Taking a Break*








*Waiting to start*

Amber
Little Nell
Truly
She-Hulk








*Monitoring Cycle*

Sam2995
Nicol
Gracie
Welshbird
Lukey








*Down regulation*








*Stimming*
Sencybil








*Egg retrieval*








*Embryo transfer*









*2WW*


KTC
Lily
Melmac


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Nell, you're a star.. I just can't seem to get the smiley central to work properly on FF  
Cheers hun

I'll do my best to keep the list up to date but if I've got anything wrong just amend it or let me know and I will.

K xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome back Lukeeeeeeeeeeey (delighted scream) and nice work getting yourself online too. Sure missed you hon!

Nice smileys Nelster - especially like the hot air balloon.

Nico, pls send your DH round to our's. My lovely girl who comes round to clean and iron is on hols and left me in the lurch for a couple of weeks    Bonfire menu sounds delish I must say!! My MIL does a wonderful curried parsnip soup.  

Hope Welshie's HLM went well.

Leeds have scored -DH is howling and dancing around like a loonie

So does the wheatgrass thing work?  Tastes rather foul though - I had a shot once in Borough Market.

Nice work with the update K. When's your next checkup?

Come on the Reds - hope it's another 4-0 thrashing.

later
xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Ooh Welshie having her HLM. Harry Enfield impressions keep flashing into my head!
You cannot use the links for the smilies direct on here because they use html code and not the same code as FF. What you can do is grab the gif link and stick it between the code that pops up when you use the insert picture icon above.
Wheatgrass seems to be doing something SHE- My FSH has come down from 12 to 8.7 in about 2 months. You are right though it is gross! I would do far worse if it came with guaranteed bub at the end of it


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Green bub with all that wheatgrass - I'd have to claim it as mine  .
Wasn't that what Rene Russo drank for brekkie in the Thomas Crown Affair? 
Can't even remember my FSH - no doubt I'll find out once the monitoring starts in a couple of weeks.

Supposed to plant some bulbs in pots but feeling like an  afternoon nap - zzzzzzz

Wot is Little Nelll up to today? Oooo young Nellllll!! You've got me started now!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

How spooky- was just reading up on doing something with the hyacinth bulbs I bought earlier this summer. Trying to get organised but rather distracted. Doing a ton of washing-meant to be closet clearing. Poor DH will have nothing to wear. All his kit is in UK. We will have to do a flying visit to get some for him when we go back for the appt. Anyone going to be around ARGC on 20th?


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

do do do do  (spooky song)
Hyacinths give off the most gorgeous heady scent. If you plant them soon, they may flower for Christmas! Well done on the domestic goddess front. I am being a complete domestic cow and doing nothing. Putting off the ironing till the last minute.  Wil you be watching any fireworks tonight?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I hope so, I have them in the loo's to counteract any dodgy smells!!

Nope, the fireworks on camp were last night and I had a date with my sofa, DVD and chili choc bun. If DH were here I am sure we would have done something. I am a lazy cow on that front when DH not here!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

you two saddos - what are you on?!  

re: the wheatgrass Nellie - started taking it this week so a bit late! Found a fab way to take it - Rabenhorst (I think) make a drink - wheatgrass juice, lemon juice and green tea - looks and sounds foul but is actually bearable. Have been swilling for England esp after I saw your last FSH result!

2-0 at the mo She (Saha and Ronaldo - the ponce) - thnx for the welcome back   

Nell - think we all might be around on the 20th if Welshie and I are stimming then....

K - your list is lovely and I will still be texting you even though I am on here, so be warned! 

Done s*d all myself today as been a techie      (first and last time)


Later

Lukey

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I hide mine in apple juice, but as I then add spirulina, it is a debate as to which taste lingers longer....I tell you my poor body has had some stuff ingested over the course of this TTC business. Had a rather disheartening chat with my old RE last night. I emailed to ask about the sperm we have in store in case there are issues with DH's drugged swimmers. He basically inferred that I was hoping against hope and to just cut to the chase and do donor egg. He did however send me a link of a clinic in Spain should the news from ARGC be bad...damn this whole business just gets to you sometimes eh


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

Don't even think about the future until you have been to ARGC - then you will be fully informed. Of course its good to know of further places to try (US too of course) but I don't thnk you need this to worry about when you have everything else to worry about at the mo. Am sure he was only trying to help but unless you are ttc it is very difficult to understand that we can only take one step at a time and you need to get geared up for a positive ARGC experience (BELIEVE, BELIEVE etc)......(blimey - say what you think Lukey!)
That Rabenhorst (made in germany) drink has spirulina in it too Nelster...


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

K / Nell - Thanks for doing the smilies/list. Can you move me to the taking a break section then please.

Ladies - How about an ARGC meet up. I know that not everyone will be able to come because some of us live too far away but it would be great to be able to meet up with as many of you ladies as possible and have a bit of an ARGC thread Xmas meet up . Maybe early in December? Anyone interested? Any suggestions?

Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

UPDATED 4 November








*Taking a Break*

Sam2995








*Waiting to start*

Amber
Little Nell
Truly
She-Hulk
Nico67- starting in 2007








*Monitoring Cycle*

Gracie
Welshbird
Lukey








*Down regulation*








*Stimming*
Sencybil








*Egg retrieval*








*Embryo transfer*









*2WW*

 *Successes*
KTC
Lily
Melmac


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- I know you are right. Just need to hear some positive news at the moment, but I have  been trying to talk myself out of the negatives  I will have to keep an eye out for that drink over here. Sounds infinately better than my concoction. Where do you get it from in UK?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi could some one change my name to nico not nicol? ? ? not sure why I have been remamed.  nicol papa

I also have done my monertering and not sure where I am I am happy to stay where i am.

XMAS meet up yey im up for that I am also happy to have it at my house Ill do the catering and some could stay over if they are coming a long way , be funny how we are strangers but all know each other so so so well.

All ready 4 tonite and haveing my first glass of wine it gets dark so early I keep thinking it is later.

my poor staff hates all the bangs but loves all the food.

I now have half the staff from the shop comming as well so il going to fire up the Gas BBQ , mmmmmmm wish i had done muld wine now its so cold.

I;m sorry I am talking about every thing but TX i am trying to not think about it as i would have been stimming now if all had gone to plan my brother will have his free baby in jan and i will be still waiting to start 

enjoy

love Nico


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Mmm, just had a lovely snooze on the armchair. DH has bought carrot cake down the road and made a cuppa   Nico, lucky for you that I'm on the other side of the river or would have crashed your party. Does Stella mind the fireworks??

Lukey's back on form.  Why is Cristiano a ponce?  Just cos he's elegant on the pitch - like a dancer. I love that name, it's a toss up betweeen Kimi and Cristiano for my first born if it's a boy   Poor bub!

The fireworks have already started in the neighbourhood - it's a wonder I got to sleep.

Xmas meetup sounds swell!

The cake beckons - DH has eaten his slice and is looking hungrily at mine!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Nicol cherie, you start tx at the time that's right for you! I too thought that I'd be monitoring by now but it wasn't too be.

Nell, doubt if I'll be at the clinic on the 20th unless the ol witch shows up mega late. I'm expecting her around the 14th. Why is your Re talking about donor eggs??  Is this pronouncement purely age related? Grrrrrrrr


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I think it was based on my age and my rather poor response to stimming on both my cycles...
Names sound great. We have rather an unusual surname to contend with. Dutch family on DH side. So would consider some of the European spellings of names...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Were you on the same protocols both times Nell? DH too has long 4 syllable german/scottish surname. It's a bit of a mouthful   (fnar fnar)
Hope you're enjoying your buns!! Just had some homemade squash soup after the fireworks which wasn't too bad if I say so myself  

Night night and sweet dreams all
xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I was on LP first one. Sniffing on CD 21 etc. 9 follicles but only 1 egg.
2nd one was SP. No downreg and antagon to prevent O. Got one egg from the 6 follicles I produced. Kind of gutting to go through all that and get the same I produce without jabbing and going mad!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Another protocol my be more effective. And it only takes one embie to make a baby (or two or even three).   Hang in there and wait till you've had your ARGC consult hunny.  

Night night.
xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

Morning! What am I doing up this early!! - seem to be on a weird time clock - but view from house is lovely so gone all gooo-ey over it......fields and trees covered in frost and a rising mist to cap it all - lurrrrvvveeely.

Nell - get Rabenhorst from the local health food shop - its not a chain but I think you can get it most places - prob the internet too?
Sam - great idea about a meet up - when to do though? Welshie and I worked out that if all goes to plan (bound not to!) we would be on 2WW 1st two weeks of Dec - or just before or just after! Best thing to do would be to put the date in and then see on the day who could make it? Alternatively we could do sometime in mid to late Nov when some of us will be in London all the time anyway - even if it was just LPQ?? 
She - meant ponce in a nice way - truly gifted boy but a little too much diving for my liking!  
Nico - can't think of a better place to nosh than yours sweetie. Can't blame you for living your life at the mo - you go for it, Tx can wait until you're ready. I'm already feeling the "taking over" feeling coming my way... 
Where is the sheep-loving one??!!    She has her HLM tomorrow last I heard. Good Luck Welshie!
K - hope DH was looking handsome and tanned from the sun!  

Mmm - what to do today? think long walk, lunch and then Rugby....(not me - England)

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

Mel - are you OK? Where are you?

xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Blimey Lukey- did you wet the bed or something. Even with my one hour advantage you beat me!!

Very windy autumn day here. About to go crank the heating up for another day doing sod all...


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lukey, he was tanned and handsome (with a cute white bum)


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Gang, 

Welcome back Lukey, we've missed you loads.  

Welshie, I hope you are feeling OK after your HLM  

Sam, Great idea about meeting up just let me know where and when.

Little Nell, not long now to lots of hugs  

She, you are right about starting when ready, I didn't manage to start the month I was planning, but time soon goes. I love butternut squash soup  

Ktc, how are you, are you still floating around on   after seeing your new additional heartbeat ?

Nico, Time is a great healer, I'm glad your DH seems to be improving a bit, and you also sound a bit cheerier too.

Lily, best of luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on.  

Sency, how the d'regging going, you must be due to start stimming soon.

Truly, you were right about the changing facilities at ARGC, I really laughed at the difference between them and my last clinic  

Hi and sorry, to anyone I have forgotten.

Sorry I haven't been around I was in Sough most of the day on Friday and then had to come back and go to the solicitors and sign contracts for our move, Yey yey yey,       we have eventually got the letter we wanted from the Diocese.  So if everything goes to plan we will be moving on the 17th November, hhhhmmm no central heating so it will be a little chilly me thinks  .  Yesterday we we went to a fire works do, in Billericay, but there seemed to be a bit of a problem with the fireworks and we had to leave to get home and do the Gestone injection before they even started  . 

I'm spending the day today looking at washing machines, tumble driers and dishwashers as we need new everything, there are so many though where do you start   

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Morning all,

OK so if November is a good time for a meet up then I'm happy with that.  And if you are happy to have all the work Nico then that is fantastic.  So end of November then everyone?  Maybe you should come up with some dates Nico (were you thinking of a daytime or evening thing?).  If you are happy to do the catering then we would all chip some money in.

Has anyone heard from Gracie?  Once we have decided on a date maybe we could try to contact those that haven't been around lately for whatever reason.  Little Nell - when are you going to be around? 

Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I will be in the area from 17 Nov to 20 and then 22-23 Nov if that helps any. Oh and Nico, if you do cater I think there should definately be a contribution kitty established for funding...my DH can eat a lot. Oh-oops are we inviting DH's too.  Mine will obviously be with me.....


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Not sure about dh's, I mean I'm not sure mine would be up for it.  We've all had the pleasure of getting to know each other through this thread but my dh hasn't so I'm not sure it would be his thing.

Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I can probably park mine somewhere. As it is our first appt he has to be with me...and with things as they stand I am not really sure I want to leave him for long. Will ponder that one- he has friends in London so it may work out that he can meet up with them....


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

OK well let's just see what everyone else thinks.

Sam


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm up for any of those dates Nell as (hopefully - Please God) I will be in the smoke then... 

Had lovely, lovely day - after my early start we decided to drive to Brighton for the day. Went down with the milions of classic cars as it was the London to Brighton rally much to our surprise! Anyway DH was mad all day - all the people were lining the streets waving at the old cars so he decided that if they were waving they could be waving at anyone, so he insisted on waving back at everyone all the way there! Spent lovely morning strolling along the prom in the sun then had fish and chips! On the way back we passed a tramp with Waitrose bags (mmmm?!!  ) so DH insisted on singing the Ocado Man song very loudly as we passed him - Men eh?

Anyway back now so off to watch the Rugby - lovely to hear from you Mel and sooooo exciting about your new house!

Byeeee

Lukey


xx

(PS think my DH would run a mile - but understand if Nell's wants to come as we don't want him to be lonely! )


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi all  

i will look at the dates, i think a girls  lunch would be good. i  am happy to have it here or meet up in central london, how many of us are there.??

what a wonderfull day  went for big walk on hampsted heath and now home with the rugby and roast pork in the oven

lots of love nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Just killed myself on the rebounder for 40 mins, this keep fit lark is hard work...much nicer to be scoffing roast dinner in front of tv...


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Tummy full off to have a long bath and early nite my fire works party guest did not leave till 1am  I must be getting old but a late nite like that i just can not handle it any more .

Nell  so glad you dh is comming home safe to you, I can;t wait till your ticker is in single figures, where do you stay in London?

My dh seems to be ok after his mini breakdown last week he has even moped the kitchen floor to day and just loaded the dish washer    i'm not complaining .

day on my own in the shop tomorrow maning the phones and doing paper work.

pip pip nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico= we stay at a place near marble arch. we have only booked one night as DH lives within commuter distance by train. Not sure what our plans are yet, much depends on how DH is when he gets back and when they will begin sorting out a plan of action for him. He still sounds so not himself and I am not sure his bosses etc are that understanding or supportive.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

Nell - oh hun, sorry to hear DH is still low. My sister had a low period a few years ago and I know how hard it is...but you know it WILL all turn out OK in the end - having the right people round him (YOU) will really make a difference and ..... how can any of us really know what it's like in such a false environment (where you are supp0sed to be strong all the time?) as a war zone. In my mind - he is the business. As Nico says - not long now til single figures!

Freaky MOMENTS today which I have decided to believe in as they were positive!   Woke up having dreamt so clearly that I was having a scan and they were pointing out the placenta to me - eeeeeeeeeeeeeek - and then just got SPAM offering me a years supply of huggies or pampers (what should I go for??!!   )

So full of fish and chips that it's soup for me ...... I love the way we all need to tell what is on the menu   

xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

OK so I think the first step is to decide on a date and then we can agree on a venue depending on how much time everyone has (and Nico) etc etc.  I am assuming that weekends are only possible for those of us who work (?) so how about Saturday 18th or Sunday 19th November for lunch?

Sam

PS - Lukey - What a dream!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- thanks. I am just juggling so much stuff at the moment I am frightened I will drop something! As long as it isn't DH I will be ok! As for the choices, well pampers...and as for the dream.EEK!!   

A week before I found out I was pregnant I had a dream. I had twins and they were walking and talking, but I lost one and could not find it. I had one in my arms whilst I was looking for the other one. Weird.... as they were baby size but walking and talking...very freaky.  

Hmm soup, sounds nice. Off to scan the cupboards and break into my heinz tomato stash. Got a cheeky bit of cambazola I can have with it....yum.


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, I'm up for a get together.. good idea Sam.  I think my DH would come along kicking and screaming if I made him but I think he'd rather leave it to us girlies.  But I'm happy to go with the majority.

Not sure what everyone is thinking when it comes to dates/times.  Whilst I'm only 20-30mins away on the train I'm not sure I will be bale to make a weekday get together (unless it's at about 6pm as I really can't spare another half day holiday after all the time off I've had with treatment.  I can't do late afternoon/evening on Sat 18 but the rest sounds fine.  Location, I really don't mind am happy anywhere.  Nico, if you still want us that is very kind of you but you have so much on your plate I really don't want you to get stressed, I guess it depends how many of us come.  Hey, maybe we should hire out LPQ    

Just one suggestion... when we've sorted a date perhaps we should do arrangements by PM, not that I'm paranoid or anything  

Lukey, it was pizza for us today.  Took joint out of freezer but didn't defrost.. oh well, roast on Monday!    And I'm with Mel on the pampers front!

Nell, you really are a brave lady.. as Lukey says, not long til you're with your DH again  

Mel, glad all is going well with you.  Yes I've come down off clod 9 but am already starting to worry about Thursday's scan... I know, I'm mad, but I seem to just need something to worry about  

Lily... hope scan goes well tomorrow... let us know if your super high levels turned out to be twins  

Welsh, will you be around for a get together?  I can't remember when you're at ARGC.

She, not seen this weeks Grey's yet.. having Dr Dreamy withdrawal.. I'd best keep posting to keep seeing his picture  

OK, me out.. off to see some fireworks.

K xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

K - I think they say that once you've got that BFP you don't stop worrying about your little one until the day you die so I'm afraid you've probably got a lot of worrying ahead of you whether it is your 12 week, 20 week scan, the birthday, 1st birthday etc etc.  Well you get my point but I do hope it gets a little easier for you anyway.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

K - Pizza for Sunday lunch ... mmmmm why not. DH sang for his supper tonight though no idea why (or what he was singing   )

Anyway - Lily ........                                                         for tomorrow  - will we have our first twinnies??!

Night girls - something wrong with me (well I've known that for a while) - but v tired (oh - I did get up at 7!). Was panicking this am as read the post on another thread about a lady who got preggers natually (with a high FSH?) and her progesterone level just before HPT was 70 (she said that this was a giveaway at the time).......well......mine was 65 before last AF - which was late and not very long - so now am freaking that I might have been pregnant.......but have just had HLM so all will be cleared out now...blah blah - I know it's mad and I'll never know - but I should have done an HPt before etc etc  - I AM MAD

See you tomorrow

xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lukey.. mad but lovely!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- you will drive yourself nuts doing that type of thinking so STOP now. Else I'll set   on you...


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

Thnx Nell - think I'm over it today plus clutching at very long straws springs to mind

K - I can indeed be lovely.......but not always   

How was the roast pork Nico? Welshie will be pacing the ARGC floorboards as we speak , bless her. Lily too (OMG  - how exciting). Sam looks like we might have got a little further with the get-together? (I can do either at the mo but Sunday better). Egg if you are out there we are all thinking of you  . Mel - you had better be a good girl now that you are living in a church  ! Sency - you are quiet - all OK? Stimming yet? She  - where are you?

Boring food shopping today and DH has the week off and has just suggested I walk round the golf course with him - IS HE MAD??!!

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi girls I am away that weekend 18th nov the monday would be fine but the following weekend is better as we will not have JJ I can see this is not going to be easy as we are all busy but lets throw a nother date in and see how we go.

I have the blue monday feeling But Im sure it wont last long to much partying over the weekend me thinks.


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Morning girls,

I'm miserable this morning because we have no heating and no hot water.  Just had a hair wash/sort of bath in freezing cold water.  No fun at all.  Waiting for dh to call someone out but he hasn't done so far probably because he is warn and cosy at work with hot running water.  Still I will cheer up later because I'm off to see the recording of Loose women.

Re the meet up.  I can see this is going to be hard because there is always going to be someone who can't meet any given date.  The only solution is to have two maybe.  It may well be possible for some of us to attend twice?  Any ideas, solutions?

Lily - Waiting for the good news.

Sam


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies, I hope that you are all well.

Sorry that I have been AWOL for a few days.  I was getting a bit wound up about today and was trying to take my mind off it.

Well the good news is that there is definately 1 heartbeat clearly visible.  There is also a second sac visible but it is inconclusive at the moment.  It's a little smaller and it's tucked up in the bit of my uterus that twists around towards my back (where some of the doctors have problems finding the ovary on that side as well).  DH got a better look than I did and says that he thinks that it is on it's end or side and the perspective was confusing the issue.  He has been convinced for days that it's twins.  

I am back next week for another look, so all I can do is cross my fingers and take it easy in the meantime.

DH is grinning like a Cheshire cat at the moment 

Anyway, I must go and earn a crust, so I will catch up with you all later.

Lilyx


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

One is fantastic, two (possibly) is incredible - congrats Lily - great news!

LOL

L
xx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Woo Hoo Lily, congrats for 1 healthy heartbeat, and possibly two!!!!

Lukey - great to have you back, you are radiating positivity my girl!  My progesterone was 57 4 days after ovulating, so women saying high levels are definite indicator is mad, bad, dangerous and plain WRONG.

Nico - I agree, late nights wipe me out completely these days too.  Can't possibly be an age thing can it??

Sam - no heating - that is miserable    .  You will have to eat lots of calories to keep you warm inside!

Welshie - hope all is going well at the womb wash  

Nell - Heinz tomato big fav of mine too, especially when feeling poorly, or as hangover cure.

Mel - Wo Hoo for imminent move, will ther ebe lots of work to do?  

RE Meet up - would love to join in unless to close to EC or ET for me.  As I obviously don't know when that will be then can't contribute much to the discussion of dates (if that makes sense ).  Sounds like my timetable might be similar to Lukeys though.  Keep me informed.

Well AF was very teasy over the weekend, showed on Sunday, a little late, but am booked in for scan on Thursday, so we'll see how we go from there.  And just to contribute to the general food orgy that's going on, had the yummiest roast chicken last night, with roast potatoes cooked in goose fat.  Mmmmm Mmmmmm Mmm mmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmm.  Healthy bean casserole for lunch today though   which I am just about to go stick in the microwave.

Sency xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi girls

Sam keep warm poor thing

Lilly wow 2 for the price on one well done

DH is eve standard today not a good photo but good artical.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

am going on line to view this talented man immediately


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lily buy one get one free seems like a nice option- will have to wait and see.
Sam- eek- no heating sounds awful. 
reate for meet up- just go with the max that can attend. I am never going to be easy to pin down due to distance involved etc


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello Ladies

So sorry to be missing for such along time but had really hectic weekend - lots of family things, still unpacking boxes and, to top it all, a leak that gushed down a wall taking all the new plaster and paint.  Plumbers not my favourite people at the moment.  Travelled to London last night for HLM today which went well, and I had the results of the Chicago tests - yep, I'm another IVIg person and will have to take Dex (?) something or other.

Back at DH apartment and ready for snooze now.

Nell, so thrilled that your DH is home this weekend.  I hope that once he gets home things will be a bit clearer for him.  You are only a couple of weeks away from your appt too which gives you something to look forward to.  i wouldn't worry about the donor egg thing just yet.  We old birds might not have much in the way of eggs but just a couple of quality ones is all you need

Nico, glad your party went well.  Your DH sounds better as well.  Perhaps he needed to be at home doing domestic things, and be away from work for a few days to get his head clear.  You two were living and breathing the new shop for a while and it was very stressful.

Mel, fab news on the house.  Will you be holding regular Sunday sermons?

Lukey - thanks for all your text messages.  Really helps to keep me going down the long road that is IVF

Sencybil, the night sweats are grim.  Really glad I am on the short protocol this time.  Things will get better when you start stimming.

Truly - you must have been to a very fancy clinic to have those posh scans!  The ARGC is pretty much like my last place.  I guess cos its not a purpose built clinic it can seem a bit strange though (Lukey's so right about the changing cupboard downstairs)

Mary K, hope you are doing alright and things are getting a little better.

ktc - fab news on the heartbeat.  Thank you, and Nell, for updating the list, it all went to pot when you were away.

Lily, great news on the strong heartbeat.  Fingers crossed for next scan

She, my hint for butternut soup is some grated fresh ginger in at the begining, soften down with some onions.  Yumm Yummmm

Sam, I would love to join in with a Christmas meet - or two - should, fingers crossed be down in London from 19th November.  Perhaps we should do a Sunday afternoon one and a Friday night one to give everyone a chance.  Can we book a table somewhere, or reserve the big table at LPQ?  

Must go as DH wants to take lappy back to work this afternoon and I am ordered to bed.
Take care everyone,
Love Welshbird x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Welshie= yay on the HLM being done. As for the leak, how annoying. Not what you need eh? I wonder if I will need the bloods doing too? Interesting!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

Do you mean for the immune testing Nellie? or just the Day 2 stuff?
Welshie - tell DH FF is way more impt than boring old work (but that you are grateful for him earning the pennies of course)
Nico - could not work out Evening Standard Online (what a surprise) so could not see your DH


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Sorry - K says big congrats to Lily for the good news this morning!


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Lukey, glad to have you back hun.  We missed you.

Thanks K for the good wishes, I feel a bit better about it now.  Hope all is well with you too.  When are you back for the next scan?

Lilyx


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

Nico - moroccan lamb, garlic mash and roast veggies you would be proud of me.....


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lukey yum that sound nice

bubble and squeek for us tonight left over sunday lunch. been at the shop allday fiddleing about did any one see dh in the standard ??


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Evening all, sorry Nico I didn't get a standard tonight I'm afraid.
Lukey, I have told DP that when we move we have to behave as "you know who" maybe watching  I'm on the train so made up smileys tonight!! Sency, there is loads of work to do, in the words of the estate agent it is in need of modernisation! What time is your appointment on Thursday?
Sam, I may also be a bit difficult to fit in so if you go with the flow and I'll just fit in if I can, plus the fact if I do go I am very likely to throw up on one of you  which you may not appreciate.  
K, good luck for your next scan. 
Little Nell not long now till lots of cuddles.
Lily well done, its great news on your little one or maybe two.Mary K I hope you are OK, my thoughts are with you. 
She, I hope you are well you have been very quiet today.
The clinic have called this evening and my levels are still rising so I'm in at 9.00 for a scan on Thurday if anyone will still be around at that sort of time. I'm getting off next stop so catch you all later.
Xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice to here from you mel God when do the ARGC just let you alone to be pregnant on your own and are you still paying for every visit you go to/ ? ? ?.

its chilly and cold I hope Sam has her heating back or its hot water bottles for you tonite


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

Sam - hope you have lots of duvets. Just lit nice fire and lots of candles to go with the lamb.  DH v quiet due to poor effort at golf - will perk up when the mash is in front of him as usual. Mel - great news about yr levels.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi girls

Just a quicky sorry to be all about me but after Dh had is funny few days last week he is still on a very short fuse and Im wondering if i should try to talk to him and get to the bottom or just leave alone.  he is at scouts tonite dib dib dob dob and all that.. with JJ  and will be back soon.?  we have some paper work to do tonite on the new price list for the shop ect  I feel its all work work work work and no me time,  only when Im on here do i feel im doing some thing for my self,

I think I need a shopping day  Oh and i need to win the lotto  and get a cleaner  and the other thing i should really do is lern to drive a car..... yes 39 and still never got around to doing it ,,, I am a very busy girl you know.

oh help what would i do with out you , better go and bubble and squieek.

nico


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Nico

It does sound like you need to talk but I guess it's finding the right moment isn't it? I suppose that when you start a new business there are things that just have to be done there and then. When do you think the "list" will be getting a bit shorter so to speak (with the shop)? My thinking is that if, in a few days, things (although still busy), might be a little "clearer", then I would wait til then for the chat; so that it's done at the best possible time. In my experience (although my DH is q good) - us girls want to talk more than the boys! Hope it all gets easier soon for you.

Lukey (full of yummy dinner)

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- I meant the Immun bloods...I will get my FSH done again next bleed!
Nico- maybe ask DH gently if there is anything he would like to talk about as you noticed X.Y.Z happening/behaviour and see how that goes.


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lily big congrats hun... I am SOOOO pleased for you.  Wow, possibly two, how exciting     When are you back for the second scan?

Lukey, you're a star, thanks for the texts and letting me know what was happening.  Eventually got out of Tesco pharmacy (for everyone else it took me 45 to get the pharmacist to work out which needles and syringes to order for my gestone.. total nightmare! Am still convinced he's ordered the wrong ones!!)

Mel, you must be getting really excited now.  I'm in for my second scan on Thursday morning so I'll see you there 

Welsh, hope the wash-out was OK and you're not feeling too bad?  Is the HLM painful like ec?

Nell, not long now til DH comes home.. I'm really pleased for you that you get to see him eralier than first thought.

Nico, wow a photo of DH in evening standard, not only does he cut celeb's hair he's now a celeb himself.  On the menu front my DH did a roast beef dinner this evening.. yum... well come on we id have pizza for Sunday lunch   

She, Sam, Truly, SEncy.. hello there!

I saw my GP today (I had already phoned him with my news after my first scan last week).  He was so lovely and gave me a big hug.  For a young (well I guess he's about 40, so that's young right??) male doctor he has been absolutely fantastic.  His wife has been through IVF so he's been behind me all the way, even down to remembering how many eggs I had collected!.. Anyway, I'm rambling...  He's agreed to pay for all my drugs from now on as he considers them to be to maintain a pregnancy rather than IVF.  It's worked out at around £150 a week at the moment so he's given me 3 weeks supply of each on one prescription so it'll only cost me around £20 instead of £450... at last something from the NHS!  Lilly, Mel, if you haven't already it might be worth you asking yours if you are still on lots of injections (it's the clexane twice daily that's made it expensive for me).  I know you can fill in a form to get free prescriptions too but I've not got around to it yet. Lukey, thanks again for suggesting this to me 

OK, off to give my DH a cuddle on the sofa.. still scared to do more than a cuddle  

Take care

K xx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

K, good on you girl 

As soon as I found out I was pg I was straight onto my GP about funding the drugs.  They turned me down flat.  Didn't want the responsibility of rewriting Mr T's prescriptions in case I sued them!  I was blinking fuming.  Bl**dy NHS grrrrrrrrrrr.  Just cost me another £311 today.  I must be Fazeley's best customer at the moment.

Then my GP said to me to book a midwife's appointment and I can't even get one of those until the end of the month!  I really want to get a 12 week scan in before christmas, mainly because I am going away on 16th Dec and don't want to wait until the new year!  I'm back at ARGC next week, hopefully there will be something conclusive about the second sac by then

K, the needle sizes that I am using are 21g x 1 3/4in (green ones) for drawing up, and 23g x 1 1/4 for injecting (blue ones).  After my incident with the blunt needle the other week, I'm using 2 separate needles now and it's working much better.  Although I am black and blue all over from the injections and wondering where else I can stick a needle next.

Nell not long to go now - hope that you are starting to get excited about the weekend 

Nico,  I hope that you and DH can talk soon, it sounds very trying.

Mel - great news about the levels 

Welshie, great news on the hysto front.  Have you started stimming now?

Sency, Truly, Sam, She, Lukey - hello!

Speak later

Lilyx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Well heating still not fixed but got some electric heaters and can now have a shower because that too is electric. So things aren't so bad.

Welshbird - can't believe the number of us testing positive for immune issues.

Lily - Congrats on seeing one hearbeat, I will keep my fingers crossed for number 2. Your GP is mean.

Lukey - I think my progesterone was around 54 too about 3 days post O so although I too have heard that a high progesterne level is a good sign of pregnancy I would have thought it would have to be a lot higher than 70! Didn't you have to do a pregnancy test for the hyst?

_*Re the meet up*_. I think the only way to handle this is to have two as long as there are enough of us wanting to get together to make two worthwhile. So how about the first being Sunday 19th (lunchtime) and the second Friday 24th (early evening)? Lets just see who would be able to go to which and can anybody get along to both?

Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sam - that is a bummer, but at least you have heat now.
Meet up I can do the first but not the second.. I am sure there is a way to do a poll but no idea how!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

hello you chatterboxes

Just got home after a hard day but fun evening of sushi and The Sound of Music which brought a few tears to my eyes.

Have had a quick scan as am dead on my feet and early start tomorrow.

So just a quickie - Lilly pie grrreat news. Chesire cat grins for you and dh hon. Though you have sent me into a right *funk* with all this needle size talk! Blunt needles (swoon)  Hope you're using the Emla cream!

Nico, shocked at rates in NH. Sounds like Gorgeous is in a very good area! You didn't tell us that the other salon was in About a Boy!! Nice one! Think you need to choose the right moment to broach your talk with your DH. Find time when you're both not working and are relatively stress free. I know it's easier said than done.

Sam, thank gawd you have some form of heating. Have you just moved? Now is not a good time to be without - sorry for stating the obvious.

Nellster, are you counting down the days till DH's arrival?

Melster, good news on the house! When do you move?

K, have you caught up with McDreamboat yet? I ended up watching it 2ce - how sad is that? Your gp sounds fab. Buuuut, can't believe how much you're spending on meds! Bloody hell like!!

Lukey, hello hello what's all this fretting?? Hunny bun!!! (very bossy tone)

Sency, u still stimmin'?

Welshie, glad the HLM went well. Take it easy and rest up. Sorry to hear about the leak - how annoying!

As for meetup, can't do 19th and might be in Paris (work related) on the 24th. Pooh!

Love and hugs to Egg, Truly Gracie and our other Sam

My bed is shrieking! Hope DH will pull off my tarty knee high boots 
nighty night
xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Morning all- anyone else have the most amazing image of a large green thing skipping down the mountain belting out the hills are alive...or was that just me  

Crisp day here, on a study day today. Just taken delivery of the table and chairs that we had recovered and they are lovely...really nice. When DH is back we can swap the chairs and table and put the one that was his Grans in the dining room....


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm a new member today and have just started at ARGC yesterday with my monitoring cycle (had my immune bloods done-passed out and stopped breathing,good start!)..i've had 2 cycles at holly house and this will be our last go i think (im 37.5, my mum menopaused at 39 and we would need a year to finances back on track!)...hope you're all doing well..get so excited-might as well enjoy the ride!

Good luck too all 

Louise x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Are we missing anyone?

UPDATED 7 November








*Taking a Break*

Sam2995
egg
mary k
reena








*Waiting to start*

Amber
Little Nell
Truly
She-Hulk
Nico67- starting in 2007








*Monitoring Cycle*

Gracie
Welshbird
Lukey
Louby lou
Jeannethorndike







*Down regulation*
Sencybil1








*Stimming*








*Egg retrieval*








*Embryo transfer*









*2WW*

 *Successes*
KTC
Lily
Melmac


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi girls - just been for a lovely walk - wellies and all - and am now going to have a big brunch with Dh who is on hols (Ok so I will be grilling/poaching instead of frying but what the hec)....

Welcome Louby (sorry already shortened it! - no one gets to keep their true name for long on here. She - loving Melster to go with Nelster by the way) - join us in the madness and you are right - may as well enjoy the ride. These lovely girls have certainly made my days brighter over the past months - even though they are all MAD. You should speak with Mel - she has just had a BFP and was previously at Holly House. Blimey - terrible about your breathing issues - do they know why - as far as I know (and Nell will know more) taking blood should not really cause that. Glad you are OK anyway.

Hope all you other pregnant/soon to be pregnant, working/not working, lovely ladies are OK

Later

Lukey

xx


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi everyone - have been reading this thread for a while, and am in the middle of my monitoring month at ARGC.  This is our first go at IVF and thought if we're going to spend the money might as well try the best place. Am slightly concerned though as am now on day 26 and haven't ovulated.  My cycle has been ok until we started on IUI.  I hope that it's just all the drugs from that that making things go funny.  The ARGC want me back for another test next week, but am now getting stressed since I wanted to have a cycle finished before Christmas.  Has anyone else has things go funny after IUI and Norathisterone (?). Help and advice needed!


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello all.

I have no other committments for the 2 possible meet ups, so will just depend on treatment.  Second one may be around EC for me, Sun 19th should be OK if I am stimming and up at ARGC for bloods anyway.

Mel and Lily - I am in Thurs between 9 and 10:30 for scan so I may see you there.  I am short and very round!  Will be dashing back to work in a big hurry afterwards though.

Mel - I will rabbit on all day about builders / plumbers / electricians etc if you let me.  ItIS great when its done though!

Nell - re the list - please can you move me to down regging, as haven't started stimming yet........  Is there really no one else d/r of stimming at the mo?  I'm lonely.

Not long till the Friday re-union!

My 'training' for drinking loads of water is going really badly, I'm just not managing it well.  Keep thinking of reasons not to - as in I have a 2 hr meeting this afternoon and I don't want to popping out 4 times, so won't drink that next litre.........

Nic - sorry didn't get yesterday's standard, but cool, you are married to a media star!

Jeanne - haven't had IUI, but lots of things can delay O, I wouldn't be surprised if the drugs messed with it.

Lukey - jealous of lovely wellied walk and big brunch, and you having dh home

Louby - blimey, that must have given a afew people quite a scare!  Has anything like that ever happened to you before?

She - how DO you catch a cloud and pin it down?

Sam - Good you at least can have a nice shower to warm up a bit?  When will it be fixed?

ktc - result on the GP!

In a rush today as have to leave at 10 to 4 to get home for 'Stress Counselling' - can't complain as it is just about the only thing we are getting through the GP and not from our own pockets!  Have been a few times already and it is quite useful.  Mainly I say all the things I don't like about dh    , and then we talk about ways he can fix them, and then we leave and he doesn't act on any of it, but ho hum, as someone said, MEN!

Sency xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I want stress counselling, 

hi to new girls 

had a mad day every one has seen dh in standard and is booking with him also he is in the property sec of standard on wed this week no photo i hope but a thing on where we live.

be back later i am rushing home to listen to the archers at 7 Ruth is going to leave her dh. I love radio 4  .


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

sency- your sig says stimming 24 Oct- should that be downreg instead, I think that is why we put you in the wrong bit


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

oh nellie - get you list right   
Nico - wow you are soooo famous, don't know if we will all be impt enough for you now   
Hi Sency - glad all good. When do you start stims?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok I can't spell


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Ay but we lurve you for it!


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello All

Well I'm back safe and well in my green valley, and what a beautiful day it is - but getting dark now and only 4pm.

Hello and Welcome to Looby and Jeanne, sorry Jeanne but I have never had IUI so have no info, have you tried the IUI thread?

Nell, I had a slightly different vision of a large green female in impossibly tight thigh high black boots, ooh! her poor DH!  

Sam, have loads of sympathy for your heating situation.  My leak has been fixed but the stupid plumber didn't fill the system again so I have come home to a freezing house.  No fun!  I should be able to make both those dates BTW - would love to meet as many FFs as possible.

k, great news on the drugs, I too have a lovely Gp so hoping he remains that way

Lily, all that talk of needles made me feel a bit icky!  You'd think by now I'd be immune.  I will start stimms (fingers crossed) on Day 2. So roll on AF, she should be here on 19th

She, hope you get plenty of rest, don't work too hard you need plenty of energy for superhero things at the weekend.  Did your DH enjoy the boots.  Still think we should be calling Nell - "Hotlips" as in Major Hoolahan - and don't anyone dare say they are too young to remember MASH !

Mel, can tell you are looking forward to morning sickness with relish.  

Sensy, hope the Stress Counselling was OK. I'm sure a massage would be more benficial, why the NHS can't see that ....

Nico, hope things are calming down now the shop is up and running.  Any chance of a few days away for you and DH before Christmas.  Sounds like you both need to re-charge your batteries.

Lukey, are you on a countdown now?  I need something advent calender like.  Saying nightly prayers to the god of fsh & swilling the agnus castus, but probably too late

Hi to anyone else I've forgotten, please forgive me.  Fingers cold need to go cuddle hot water bottle.

Love and baby dust to you all
Welshbird x


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Nico, just seen your post, great news but no chance of a break !  Still, it will be a boost for DH


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Nell, you're doing a grand job with The List


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Welshie- thanks...hotlips hmmmm! DH would probably agree....especially after 6 weeks away.  As for gettijng dark so early, same here almost pitch black outside at 1730hrs!!


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Are you warming those lips up as we speak, preparing for the weekend?  What day does he arrive, Friday or Saturday.  Its very exciting !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

ooooo Nell, was only joking about the list - it's the best one in the world honest - Welshie you will get me in trouble...how are you after HLM - any soreness? Did you enjoy the lovely things they put up your bottom to prevent infection? (or haven't you noticed them yet??!!   )


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Actually applying chapstick by the tonne, and praying that my tendency for coldsores when the weather turns cold is counteracted by the vit/wheatgrass/spirulina concoction I glug daily. he arrives on friday but would you credit it my off duty is pants. 
I am working till lunchtime till 2030hrs on fri/sat and have an early start finish mid afternoon on sun..so no nice long lie in for us! I had to request a long weekend for the appt and with DH back early I cannot ask for more changes...


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Can i just say i am so bad at personals like some of you do but I do read them all am I forgiven  

more new clients all afternoon yippy yippy TX here i come


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

nico- I am not much better, so you have some company on that front 
currently reading about feng shui. Not had a great time since we moved to this house and have not really wanted to make it home. WOndering if the cemetary it backs onto is having an effect, which seems likely according to what I read. I know- another hocus pocus to get all tetchy about!!
Oh and I have been bitten by something on the bridge of my nose, and it is soooooo sore, and swollen!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

hocus pocus, cemetery and nose-bridge : all in one post - the things we get up to on FF
whats' on the menu Nico? Great about the additional clients


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I will be having chicken korma when my oven stops messing about and turning itself off. must report it and get the fixits out to see it.


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Yum yum Nico - love korma, has to be a veggie or Quorn one for me though ! 

Lukey, of course I noticed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     I just wished they had warned me about them - was wondering if I had been eating candles in my sleep  

Nell, I can see you and DH will be having lie-ins at odd times over the weekend.   As long as you send him back to Surrey with a smile on his face. When are you booked to fly over?

Still waiting for plumber


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

Welshie - did the candles give you a degree of urgency??!!   (did me, just made it in the front door in time). Agree I would have liked to know although should have remembered from last EC  .
Nell - seems wrong that your DH will be nearer us lot than you


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Aha- DH is flying to me- he gets off the plane in Germany and the rest of them carry onto UK. His boss let him off the few days back in camp they are meant to do-I guess to make us feel better at him not being 100%- big of them. So DH is with me here- till first week Dec. He then works 2 weeks back in UK and then breaks up to come back here till FEB!! 
Oh Nellie will be getting some nookie for a change!! WOOOWHOOOO...earth tremors recorded in the Dusseldorf area have puzzled experts!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh and it was me that just scoffed korma. No rice so ate some tortilla chips with it instead. Tummy is a little churny now....maybe the choc before was a mistake but I was hank marvin..
oh and we fly back to UK on 17th...


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

Nellie - am really glad for you that you get DH for so long around Xmas - am sure he will be a million times better after that.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

well, I will be for sure. It will be lovely coming home to a house with someone to say "hi how was your day" IRL...


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi how as your day


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hehe- Lukey- it was fine thanks. I am off tomorrow so can have a lie in. 
Mwaahh! *Air kiss*


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

menu tonite

steak 
dauphinos potatoes
rocket salad 
GUYs fave meal it would be his last supper, I had a glass of red but he is not drinking   

just going back to read all todays mail and natter natter


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

phewwww

back again 

ok sorry for all you HLM this week i have not been very good at all the personals hope all wemt well and i will hopefuly be picking your brains in jan when i have mine.

re meet up I want to make it to both boo hoo for not being about on the sunday at MIL with JJ for the weekend  but could do the fri nite one .

Nell only 4 sleeps till fri have a quick week and I hope he is ok and relaxed for the weekend  take it slow and hope you will come to london for your appointment refreshed and in positive mode.... easer said than done   


Must go DH looking rather handsome today and looks like he may need me to sit on sofa with him     I think I may get lucky


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry Nell, & Nico, I just saw the menu (first one) and assumed Nico.    

Must say the choc & korma combo didn't really do it for me.  Can see why you tum is feeling a little  

Nico, go give your man some therapy  

and still no plumber   

will be kicking some   in the morning, once I've defrosted


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

NOT GETTING LUCKY  I hate FOOTBALL better go have another glass of wine


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- bummer. Maybe later? 
Welshie- kicking butt sounds like a let off for them. Are they expecting payment for this? Sounds a bit pants..


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nell what is with the flashing larma thing, I may go up to bed and read as football send me mad and i always talk at the wrong time and i'm sur i can find some thing better to do with my eve.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I like llama's. And I was bored of my other avatar. None of the option really appealed to me. I have another one but it was not appropriate for open forum.








How about the snowman DH made for me last Xmas when I was sad?


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

That is such a cute snowman


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Its very quiet tonight, where is Lukey and She and all the other usual suspects?

Am off to bed to try and get warm.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Aww, bless your DH Nelster. How cute is that wee snowman?

Welshie, welcome home. Have you no central heating either? How come you're cold hunny?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Blimey all these folk without heating. Some plumber type person could be doing a roaring trade....if they turned up!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

He's coming home, he's coming home, he's coming, Nell's DH is coming home!! (sung in a Lightening Seeds style eeeee) (No smut please ladeez)

As you can see, am still full of song - Sound of Music was just so lovely. Certain bits had me quite teary eyed - all those children - sigh! The theatre was boiling though! 

Hmph, the Red ones lost Sarf End (of all people). Not impressed.  And on that note (ha) off to tidy the bedroom. Clothes everywhere - mostly mine! One more working day then the lovely Big Apple. 

Night night y'all

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

See now I have an image of the big green one skipping round her boudoir picking up ripped shreds from her latest outburst whilst humming "doe a deer" ...How will I ever sleep!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hee hee - have just heard that Genesis are getting together again! Yaaay, was/am a big fan. Hope that includes Peter Gabriel though 

Far from a boudoir Nellster. It certainly needs decorating - it's the only room in the house that hasn't been touched since we moved in 6 years ago - gulp! So let's see a pic of your newly covered chairs then.

Am in bed with new edition of Vogue, lappie and tv (which I know is not good). Hey - did I hear right, Britney and Kev getting divorced already? Wonder why they even bothered getting hitched in the first place.

Nell, since last tx I'm getting the most awful beakouts on my face and chest. Not at all happy. How's your







- hope the swelling is down!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

She I like geniss to must be and age thing

love the snow man.

I feel full of snot today I may stay home and have some time to my self today its 5.30 and can not sleep.

May go to Primark later if I feel better stock up on sox and tights for winter brrr its cold going back to bed with lemsip and tea to wake up dh who has been snoring all night. bless


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

morning Nico, you stay in today and do "me" things and that's an order  
v bad mood about Sarf End She, so will have to go shopping to compensate  
Nell - your images of She just confirm to me what I always knew; she is scareeeeeeey  
Welsie do you know if HLM affects AF timing? - will start a new topic to find out..  - hope you aren't looking like a snowman this morning  

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

But scarey in a nice way!  Morning!
Enjoy your shopping trip. So how are you feeling after your spring clean? Did Mr T do it?

Hot water, honey and lemon with a nub of ginger for you Nico.

Gotta run.

xx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Morning ladies, sorry I have been a bit unsociable of late but I feel so sick most of the time I'm struggling to do anything in the evening other sit on the settee. I have been reading everything and if I get a chance at work ill catch up properly. Take care all. XX


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

Sorry you feel awaful Mel - but it's great news on the other hand  
She - yes Mr T did do it - he is lovely

Later

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lem sip did the trick and I am at work , just can't stay away. will take tomorrow of insted as i have so much house work to do . very gray day in london.

nel how is your hooter


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hooter still swollen and not very attractive. It is right where the nose joins the face! Bummer...going to look so attractive when DH sees me. 
She- will get some pics of the furniture for you. Am very please with them. I even have enough material left from them to make 2 sofa cushions and cover the bedding box lid in the bedroom so that it matches the chair. Just need to work out where to buy upholstery nails in Germany! A for spots. I have more now than I did before I started this rollercoaster 3 years ago....
I have a luurve thing for Peter gabriel...so it is definately an age thing! 
DH has stuff to tell me that he won;t write in an email. Let the worry begin- amidst the excitement of course!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lueky- answered your query. My body is like clockwork, nothing can stop it.  The only time it changed was I ovulated one week later after my first IVF (got pregnant) when I had done the long protocol. My 2nd IVF everything kicked back in normally. I temped obsessively though so I knew when I had o'd each time...wanted to know how this treatment would affect my body.


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Morning ladies,

So so busy on here again - must be really hard for newbies to join us as difficult to keep up with things.  So is any newbies are reading this bear with us, you will get to know us all in the end.

Lukey - I have had about 6 HLM's and they have never affected my AF.  And if you are having it after ovulation then there is surely no way it could as after O how long  your period takes to appear is determined by your hormones/corpus luteum!

Louise - Hi and welcome to the ARGC thread.  Hope you are not put off my the madness and sheer volume of posts on here.  I am 39 and my mother hit the menopause at 37.  Hasn't got to me yet (nor my older sisters) but I understand the extra pressure this puts on us.

K /Nell - Not sure who is doing the list but thanks.  Think Gracie should be in the Taking a Break section.  I am expecting her to re-appear any day now.

Nell - I have been seeing your signature for a while now but it always seemed to have read "2 months until ARGC appointment" etc etc and today I looked and I see it says only "12 days....".  Wow you must be getting excited.

Welshie - Hope your plumber has been.  Mine hasn't, he says they are inundated which I can believe because both my mums and sisters heating have gone too.

Jeanne - My cycle has always been delayed by treatment/drugs.  Also it is quite normal for us to not O now and again.  In fact I read that most women actually only ovulate 11 out of every 12 cycles.  Don't know how true this is.  I hope you will O soon though so you can continue treatment.

Nico - I don't know how you find the time to eat so grandly all the time.  This is my typical menu:  Frozen shepherds pie from sainsbury's, frozen peas, etc, etc.  Wish I lived at your house because I hate cooking.

Sensy, She, Lukey, K, Mel, Lily, and apologise to those I have missed.

Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

IF/WHEN we get moved to a new topic can someone make sure they quote this into it somehow? 
I don't think we can do it once the topic is locked without the mods doing it. It is easier to flick back to the thread start page to see where everyone is than page searching like a loon....'specially when we goss so much. 

UPDATED 8 November








*Taking a Break*

Sam2995
Egg
Mary k
Reena
Gracie








*Waiting to start*

Amber
Little Nell
Truly
She-Hulk
Nico67- starting in 2007








*Monitoring Cycle*

Welshbird
Lukey
Louby lou
Jeannethorndike








*Down regulation*
Sencybil1








*Stimming*








*Egg retrieval*








*Embryo transfer*









*2WW*

 *Successes*

KTC
Lily
Melmac


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh and Sam I am excited....nervous...scared...and a whole host of other emotions. DH gets back in 2 sleeps so my priority is getting him sorted and us back on track...


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Morning ladies,

Can't leave it 24hrs without logging in again.. you do like to chat!!!

Sorry but I'm a hearty Sarf End fan (cringe) and we are 'top of the world today!'

Thanks for the welcome- (for the sore nose Lizzie Ardens 8hr stuff is fab for chapped lips,excema(?) the lot)

Re blood test- i've low blood pressure struggle out of general anaesthetic etc..just have to watch it- bit of a fainter...

And I cant remember who it is but they should swap with me! I cant turn the heating off! It's on and thats it! Better get it sorted before my stimulation cycle.. phew!!!! 

Got to dash xxxxx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello again

Sam, I think I am going to have to blow you out I’m afraid as We are hoping to Move round about that time, but I hope you have a fab couple of meetings.

Welshie, The morning sickness is a bit of a bugger really as it is getting worst, I didn’t think it would happen this early on.  Never mind I’m not complaining.  How’s you plaster and plumbing work going?

Sency and Ktc  I hope to see you tomorrow morning, I shall be the one looking green around the gills.  Ktc, knows who I am, but I shall probably have on black trousers, Black trainers and a tan coloured coat.

Sency, this is the third place we have done up, so we can swap horror stories, by the sounds of it Welshie and Sam are having a bit of a rough time with plumbing at the moment too.

Nell, What a great snowman, I hope your nose goes down by Friday, not long now for cuddles and here’s hoping your hotlips are going to get some action!  Enjoy your day off.

Nico, I hope you and DH are back on track and you are both feeling a little better.

Lukey,  You did make me laugh about the thing that they put up your bottom after the HLM that was a bit of a shock to the system, I wasn’t sure what was happening, I like Welshie’s candle theory though.

She,  We are hoping to move on the 17th although our solicitor is hiding at the moment.  How is your back holding out?

ktc, Great result from your Doc, As we are moving soon I won’t ask out current doc but as soon as we get settled I will approach the new one.  Do you know how long you usually take the Gestone and Clexithingy injections for?

Welcome to Jeanne and Louby

Well, one day to go before my scan, I am very excited but also nervous, my DP can’t come with me as he has a big P&L meeting in the morning that he can’t get out of. So I shall be blubing on my own, if all is well and even more so if it isn’t.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Louby- I have dizzy spells too. Had to have a 24hr blood pressure test- boy that was fun- to confirm it. I had one episode where my BP entered the "normal" range and that was when I climbed up the 8 flights of stairs to work!! I too take a while to wake up...ho hum. Fortunately, I do not keel over at blood tests, which is good as I take blood from others nearly every day!


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh Louby send some heat my way.  Plumber now arrived and radiators heating up but u/f heating in main living area seems to be    

My BP is low-ish aswell, doesn't lead to fainting, thankfully, but have poor circulation.  I guess they're connected.  I'm sure Hotlips can give me all the medical low down    I have a friend though who faints at the drop of a hat.  She has slid out of the chair at eye-tests, collapsed at the GPs when taking a friend in with a fever and can even faint in her sleep.  poor girl


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Nellster - just noticed (I am a bit slow, Doh!) the Llamas gone! Replaced with a pair of HOTLIPS


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Decided it was time for another change to celebrate some action the end of this week 
Underfloor heating- always wanted that, but could never understand how it can work?! At least there are radiators to hug now Welshie...


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Radiators upstairs and u/f heating downstairs - so will be in bed pretty early tonight.  Have small rad in utility room so may tackle huge ironing pile - there is always a silver lining


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello all

Nell, only 2 sleeps left.  Great news, I hope all is well when he finally gets home

Welshie & Sam - no heating!  I would have moved out and booked into a hotel for the duration I think!

Mel, I think that you have my share of sickness.  I have no symptoms at all, apart from the odd twinge now and again, which I find most disconcerting.  DH is distraught that I am not bent over the toilet each morning honking away (sorry if TMI!)  Have you tried eating Ginger Nuts or anything to help?  Not much good for the waistline I know.  

K & Sency, sorry I won't be at ARGC tomorrow.  I'm not due in again until next week

She, Lukey, Nico & everyone else - 

Lots of love & speak later

Lilyx


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

We are so weird on here...I have low BP too - after my laparoscopy I has to be kept in recovery for 5 hours and overnight  
Hope you are going to get the heating back soon Welshie. Have been getting low-down type aches today - do you think this is left over from the HLM? Haven't rang the clinic to check..
Nell - love the lips - chapstick 5 times daily for you my girl (stick it on your nose as well for good measure - what the hec) until Friday
Glad you are able to write a bit more today Mel and       for the scan tomorrow - we want immediate updates please! 
K - think you are scanning tomorrow too? Lots of         for you too
Sency - know you are in but can't remember why?!   Good Luck anyway
Sam - are there plans for the 19th yet? Not that you have to be the organiser, as that is not a job anyone probably wants!

Been shopping and went all Christmassy all of a sudden - bought all the cards and paper then had panic about what to buy presents-wise as I realised I might be on 2WW during prime purchasing time! Then had a sense check and reminded myself that what better place to be during stims and scans/bloods than the big Smoke! Phew. It can wait til then. I must say as much as I want a little baby of my own I was in satrbucks with 5 of the most spoilt, badly behaved 3 yr olds in the world - why do their mums let them run around for one hour shreiking and bumping into everything without a single word    . My baby will be an angel obviously   

Later

xx

Ooo Lily - you just posted- glad all is good with you...


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- my baby will be an angel too....just like me and my 3 brothers were when our parents took us the aunts for the proverbial Xmas visit to pick up the bottle of plonk and box of biscuits!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

what?


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Lukey, you can have aches and pains from the HLM for a few days I think.  I felt like someone had had a good rummage around inside after mine.

How queer about everyone's blood pressure.  I am low as well, very poor circulation to boot.  I have had a couple of funny instances where the nurse has had to have a couple of goes at finding it, especially with those new fangled machines, not the pump thingy.  

Lilyx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey said:


> My baby will be an angel obviously


 On pain of death did me and my brothers even consider misbehaving...


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Afternoon All,

Lily, glad all is well

Lukey, I was quite achey yesterday. A little crampy as if AF coming but much better today.  Though still have the odd twinge.  Dad caught me rubbing side, so volunteered to take pooch for his walkies.  

I had also started to panic re Xmas shopping.  No way would I be thrusting through a million mad shoppers on my 2WW then I calmed down as what else can I do during my 2 weeks of stimms?  Doh! I'm a bit slow to catch on sometimes - as I've mentioned    Also, did all my shopping on-line last year anyway, but will be loads of fun to wander around Selfridges and Bond Street during the early days before I hit the Waynetta Slob era and start to live in trackie bottoms. 

Oh, and I wanted to use this one aswell .....


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey - forget all this embryo technology - it's low BP that causes pregnancy slowness obviously! (new offical medical term for us lot) 
Welshie - we'd best warn Oxford street to expect us and our hormones  .
Thnx Lily (and Welshie) for info about HLM, have been a bit sorry for myself today as do feel like AF is on the way and don't want it early (for no reaosn other than it would be a cycle that was way too short and would feel less comfy going into Tx on the back of it etc - although do not think there is any rationale for this form of worrying whatsoever!) blah blah blah. God I'm boring sometimes...

Back when I have more personality

Lukey

xx


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Trying to keep up with everyone (stages /BFP etc) congrats to Mel and Lily (good luck for the scan tmrw)-

Lukey it says above that you're in monitoring at the moment,what stage are you at? i'm in at argc next wed for a scan and all things being equal have worked out ( a v hopeful) transfer date of Christmas eve ish( does anyone else do all that...talk about counting your chickens...or eggs  ).....


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Louby - have actually finished the monitoring cycle, had Hysto last week and am awaiting AF, then will be starting short protocol (FSH depending! Pls pls be kind to me). I expect AF on Monday ish. 
Wow your timings sound exciting - you will be 2 weeks after me I think. Don't worry - I don't think they close over Xmas...but as far as I know, ARGC is the only place to even take patients at this time.

L

xx


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Goodness! I didn't know that!!!

How exciting for you!!! Fingers crossed on the results etc.... cant believe the difference in clinics...argc is amazing... not to get hopes up but my gp didnt refer me here but had a big bump and said it was twins i asked if she had ivf (she looked embarrasssed) and told me she had spent 100k on ivf and fell 1st time at argc!!!

It's sweltering in here.. when it comes to stimulation i'll be on 6ltrs a day!!!

I'm short reg too xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Just for SHE- these are the chairs I had recovered..


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice - you mad chair woman Nell

Louby - great story about your GP and ARGC - that is just what we all want to hear - INSPIRATIONAL - mind you 100 grand  - don't tell Nico, she's just recovering from the shock of paying for IVIG.....(  Nico)

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

100k


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

you'd do it though wouldn't you if you just had a crystal ball (and a good bank manager) - don't dare tot up our costs this far....


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I have JUST totted up ours to date.
3500 euro
3300 euro
5500 dollar
600 pounds


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

oh god - mine's miles more


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh my god... there has been so much chatter I don't know where to start!!!

Mel, yes I'm in for second scan in the morning so I'll see you then.

All the new girls.. sorry if you think we're mad (although you would be right   ).  More the merrier!

Nell, hun.. gosh I'm getting excited about your DH coming home, god knows how you feel .  I've sent you a PM with the list on so you can cut and paste it in on the first page of the ARGC part 6 (whcih will proably start very soon!).

Nico, hope DH is fine.  Take it easy and get rid of the cold.  Isn't it this weekend you have to yourselves with no JJ.  You really need to be fit and healthy  

Lukey, my star... so do you have yellow pee from all the vit C    Lukey, is horrified by this (have to admit I wasn't too keen) but has anyone else read in Zita's book to try and use 'surf boards' instead of tampons  I tried it for the last few months (TMI) together with acupuncture and my periods were certainly diffrerent.

Big massive hello to everyone else... I'll update you all on my scan news as soon as I can.

hugs

K xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

k - you are obsessed with sanitary wear


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

What the heck is a surfboard?? I have heard of mooncups...and they grossed me out enough...


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I just had a brainstorm. 

We can start new topics can't we....so we could in theory do that for our group and make sure that the list appears first...why did I not think of this before?!!!!11


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I am total lost with half of whats going on    

had a bad day with DH again today seem to have one good day and the a bad one ,  i;m going to try to get him out of london on sat nite after work may be go stay in a little place in the country where we use to go for a cheeky nite away B 4 we were married .

sorry for not keeping up with all your lovley chitter chatter i do enjoy reading it I just dont have the energy to join in 

lots of love 

nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

*New chat location*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73509.0


----------

